# هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
اخواني اخواتي
اصعب شيء ان تحاول اقناع احد بشيء لايريد ان يقتنع به
ولو اقتنع فيستخدم الاساليب الملتويه لكي يريك انه لم يقتنع لانه بالاساس عباره عن حجر لا للارسال ولا للاستقبال

اخواني دياناتنا سماويه 
فمثلا المسلم لا يقول كلاما بذيئا عن المسيحيين او سواهم من حملت الديانات
بينما الاخوان المسيحييون ارى انهم لا يستغنون عن كلمه ولا عن فعل يستطعون القيام به الى ويفعلونه

انتم تريدون ان تناقشونا بديننا وتثبتون لنا انه دين باطل
ولاكن لدي تسائل واحد لكم لكي ارى صحت دينكم المحرف 
هل من احد عاقل منكم يستطيع ان يقول لي كيف ل بشر مخلوق بواسطت الاه رباني ان يقتله ؟
هل لكم ان تقولون لي كيف استطاع بشر ان يقتل الاهكم عيسى ؟
اوليس هو رب والاه بالنسبه لكم ...؟
مع كامل احترامي لنبي الله عيسى ولاكنكم للاسف الشديد قوم اتبع الظلاله 
وربنا يهديكم واشوف هاد الموقع اتحول باسم الاسلام والمسلمين
الدين الصحييح الوحيد الموجود لدى البشر


----------



## بنت بيت المقدس (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور أخي العزيز ع طرحك لهذا الموضوع
ولكنني أشك بأن الموضوع سيتم فتره طويله
لانكم ستقمون بحذفه 
......
لقد صدقت يا اخ الاسلام..فسيدنا عيسى هو نبي متل كل الانبياء ومخلوق متل البشر فكيف لهم ان يعتبروه آله وكيف لآلاه ان يقتل بواسطة بشر 
؟؟؟

ولكن القرآن يضيف إشارات أخرى تلمح إلى موت المسيح، وحتى إلى صلبه. أما هذه الآيات فهي: 

"إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ" (سورة آل عمران 3: 55). 
"وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ" (سورة المائدة 5: 117). 
وقال عيسى في معرض كلامه عن نفسه: 

"وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً" (سورة مريم 19: 33). ​


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

لقد صدقتي يا اخت الاسلام
لانهم سوف يقومون بحذفه بمجرد قرائتهم له
لانهم يدرون ويعلمون ان تلك هي الحقيقه التي هم مغمضون اعينهم عنها

لقد قلت لك بالبدايه اخت الاسلام وانا عنيت هذا الكلام لان ديننا يوصينا بمحبت الناس ومعاملتهم ك اخوه لنا
ليس متلهم كل همهم اشباع رغباتهم


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*بداية اسمحلى اصححلك معلوماتك يا صيقنا المسلم لان من يسبون الله وكتابه ورسله وكنيسته هم المسلمين وليس المسيحيين, فلو دخلت على اى منتدى او موقع اسلامى يهاجم المسيحية ستجد فيه افظع السباب الذى علمه لهم الاسلام على المسيحية والمسيحيين. ويكفى انهم يقولون ان الله عجز عن الحفاظ على كتابه وسمح بتحريفه فهذا وحده يثبت انهم امة باعت عقولها لتتبع الضلال والمكابرة.

ثانيا نأتى لسؤالك:
السيد المسيح ليس مجرد نبى مثلما يزعم كتاب محمد وانما هو الله الذى خلقنى وخلقك وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا, فغرض التجسد الالهى كان هو الفداء وبالتالى فامر طبيعى جدا ان المسيح ترك اليهود والرومان يصلبونه لانه تجسد لهذا الغرض وفى ذلك يقول السيد المسيح:
لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا (مت  26 :  28)

بالنسبة لرسالة الاخت بنت بيت المقدس فما ذكرتيه ما هو الا شاهد على تناقضات الكتاب المدعو القران فهو مرة يقول ان المسيح رفع ومرة اخرى يقول انه مات, فلماذا نؤمن بكتاب يحتوى على كل هذه التناقضات ونترك كتاب الله؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



ابن الخليل قال:


> لقد صدقتي يا اخت الاسلام
> لانهم سوف يقومون بحذفه بمجرد قرائتهم له
> لانهم يدرون ويعلمون ان تلك هي الحقيقه التي هم مغمضون اعينهم عنها
> 
> ...



*عزيزى لم يحدث اى حذف وقد اعطيتك الجواب الشافى على سؤالك واعلمتك بالحقيقة التى انتم تكابرون فيها, فلماذا السب والتهجم والقول باننا نتبع رغباتنا؟؟؟
هل هذا ما يعلمه لك الدين المحمدى؟؟
عموما ربنا يسامحك ونتمنى انك تتعلم حسن التعامل مع الناس منا ان لم يكن دينك قد علمه لك*


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

لقد اعجبتني لباقتك بالكلام التي لم اشهد مثلها من بني دينكم
ولاكن يا عزيزي 
الا تلاحظ انه من غير المعقول الكلام الذي تقوله
احسبها بالعقل
هل يمكن ل بشر ان يقتلو الاه
انا لا اعتقد ذلك لان الاله اكبر واسمى من هاذه الامور
الا توافقني الرأي
وانت تزعم ايضا ان مواقع الاسلام هي التي تسبكم وتشتمكم
اولا ترى موقعكم هاذا مثلا الا يسبنا ويشتمنا
يا عزيزي نحن امة مسلمه ولديها مبادئها وسنتها المستويه من سيد الخلق اجمعين رسولنا الحبيب محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام
ارجو منك التفكير بكلامي وبعدها الرد عليه


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



ابن الخليل قال:


> هل يمكن ل بشر ان يقتلو الاه



*نعم يمكن ان كان الاله متجسدا وطالما انه تجسد لهذا الغرض وسمح للبشر بأن يقتلوه
اما لو لم يكن متجسدا ولو لم يسمح لهم فمن غير الممكن طبعا
واستعجبت كثيرا عندما قلت ان الله اكبرواسمى من هذا, لان التجسد والفداء هو اعظم ما قام به الله فى حق البشرية, فكيف تنزه الله عن اعظم ما قام به فى حقنا؟؟؟؟
عجبى

منتظر ردك*


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

عزيزي
اشكرك ايضا على لباقتك بالحديث

ولاكن هل لك ان تقول لي 
كيف ل رب ان يجسد نفسه 
يا سيد اعطني كلاما واقعيا استطيع من خلاله ان احكم
الا يستطيع ان يفعل مثله اي بشر اخر ويقول عن نفسه الاه بعد مماته ويمجده ويقدسه الناس


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



ابن الخليل قال:


> عزيزي
> اشكرك ايضا على لباقتك بالحديث
> 
> ولاكن هل لك ان تقول لي
> ...



*لا طبعا لا يستطيع اى بشر ان يفعل ذلك فالمعجزات مصدرها الوحيد هو الله ولو كان المسيح كاذبا ومدعيا ولو لم يكن هو الله لما اعطاه الله القدرة على اجراء المعجزات بل وليس اى معجزات وانما معجزات بسلطانه الشخصى مما يثبت انه الله المتجسد.
ولو كان المسيح كاذبا ومدعيا لما قام من الموت ولما ظهر لرسله واتباعه بعد القيامة ولما صعد امامهم الى السماء

فهل تستطيع انت او اى انسان اخر ان تدعى انك الله المتجسد الذى جاء لفداء البشرية وتصنع المعجزات بسلطانك الشخصى وتقوم من الموت وتظهر لاتباعك بعد قيامتك من الموت وتصعد امامهم الى السماء وتأتى بتعاليم ليس لها مثيل فى تاريخ البشرية؟

لو كنت تستطيع ذلك فانا منتظر اثباتك

بالنسبة للتجسد فهو معناه ان الله اتخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة اتحدت بطبيعته الالهية واتى الينا فى صورة انسان, فهل تظن ان الله يعجز عن فعل ذلك؟؟*


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

هل لك ان تقول لي المعجزات التي قام بها نبينا عيسى عليه السلام ؟
وهل لك ان تقول لي كم نسخت من انجيلكم موجوده الان لديكم 
انا اتحداك ان اتي اليك بنسختين كل واحده بهم تختلف محتواها عن الاخرى
وهل لك ان تقول لي عن صكوك الغفران التي كان يتعاملون بها رجال دينكم اوقات العصور الجاهليه التي كانت تطغى على اوروبا
هل لك ابضا ان تنكر انها اكثر من حرف انجيلكم ليومنا ؟
والله سبحانه وتعالى خالق السماوات والارض ليس بحاجه لتجسيد نفسه او شخص غيره نحن هنا لسنا بمسلسل مكسيكي لمدير وسكرتير او مندوب عنه ...مع الاعتذار للتشبيه ولاكن الا تضن ان الامر مبالغ به


----------



## Tabitha (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



ابن الخليل قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> اخواني اخواتي
> اصعب شيء ان تحاول اقناع احد بشيء لايريد ان يقتنع به
> ولو اقتنع فيستخدم الاساليب الملتويه لكي يريك انه لم يقتنع لانه بالاساس عباره عن حجر لا للارسال ولا للاستقبال



السلام عليكم أخي ابن الخليل ,
كويس إنك تعرف الحكاية دي.. حكاية إن في أديان بتستخدم الأساليب الملتوية لإنتشار الدين 



ابن الخليل قال:


> اخواني دياناتنا سماويه
> فمثلا المسلم لا يقول كلاما بذيئا عن المسيحيين او سواهم من حملت الديانات
> بينما الاخوان المسيحييون ارى انهم لا يستغنون عن كلمه ولا عن فعل يستطعون القيام به الى ويفعلونه ..




أخي إنت بجد مش عارف إللي بيتقال علينا في المواقع الإسلامية وفي كتب شيوخ المسلمين من سب في المسيحية والمسيحيين .. ولا ناسي !!
لو إنت فعلاً لا تعرف .. ياريت تدخل على النت على المواقع الإسلامية وتتفرج على كيفك .
على الأقل أخي المسيحيين عمرهم أبداً ما حايشيلوا سلاح ويقتلوك أو يهدموا بيوتك حتى وإن خالفتهم في الرأي أو العقيدة 




ابن الخليل قال:


> انتم تريدون ان تناقشونا بديننا وتثبتون لنا انه دين باطل




لا طبعا مين قال لك أخي إن هذا هو هدفنا !! إحنا مش في مسابقة ..
*هدفنا هو إننا نفرح بالرب ونسير في الطريق اللي رسمه لينا الله من قبل ولادتنا 
افرحوا في الرب كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا  (فيلبي 4 : 4) 


*ونكرز بإسم الرب والبشارة المفرحة حسب وصية الله لينا :
وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها (مرقس 16 : 15)

اما أي ديانة آخرى ليست من قبل الله فالله قال لنا اننا مانشغلش بالنا بها كتير لأن لها وقت وحتنتهي والرب بنفسه هو اللي حيكشف كل خفي:
اذا لا تحكموا في شيء قبل الوقت  حتى يأتي الرب الذي سينير خفايا
الظلام ويظهر آراء القلوب . وحينئذ يكون المدح لكل واحد من الله (كو 4 : 5) 




ابن الخليل قال:


> ولاكن لدي تسائل واحد لكم لكي ارى صحت دينكم المحرف



هل حضرتك قرأت الكتاب المقدس عن فهم ودراية وبعد كده قررت ؟
وكيف قررت حضرتك تحريف ديانتنا ؟
على أي أساس حضرتك بتتكلم ؟
طب ما أنا كمان ممكن أفتري واقول أي شئ عن أي حد بدون دليل أو برهان وأتكلم كلام في الهوا ..





ابن الخليل قال:


> هل من احد عاقل منكم يستطيع ان يقول لي كيف ل بشر مخلوق بواسطت الاه رباني ان يقتله ؟
> هل لكم ان تقولون لي كيف استطاع بشر ان يقتل الاهكم عيسى ؟
> اوليس هو رب والاه بالنسبه لكم ...؟
> مع كامل احترامي لنبي الله عيسى ولاكنكم للاسف الشديد قوم اتبع الظلاله





في لبس عند حضرتك في بعض الفاهيم المهمة جداً !!
أولاً أنا لا أعلم من هو عيسى الذي تتحدث عنه .. ولكن تقريباً إنت بتقصد السيد المسيح
ولو كنت تقصد السيد المسيح .. فالسيد المسيح نحن لا نؤمن به كأنه نبي عادي من الأنبياء أو بشر خلق .. 

*السيد المسيح مولود غير مخلوق (بدليل ولادته من عذراء)
*السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

عظيم هو سرّ التقوى *الله ظهر في الجسد* تبرر في الروحتراءى لملائكة *كرز به بين الامم * أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد (تيموثاوس 3 : 16) 




ابن الخليل قال:


> ولاكنكم للاسف الشديد قوم اتبع الظلاله
> وربنا يهديكم واشوف هاد الموقع اتحول باسم الاسلام والمسلمين
> الدين الصحييح الوحيد الموجود لدى البشر




مثل ما قلت لك أخي .. هذه الأمور في يد الله .. أن يكشف كل خفي وباطل في الوقت المعين من قبله وحسب حكمته الإلهية .. 
الرب الذي سينير خفايا الظلام ويظهر آراء القلوب . (كو 4 : 5)

الرب ينور قلبك ويبارك حياتك .


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



ابن الخليل قال:


> هل لك ان تقول لي المعجزات التي قام بها نبينا عيسى عليه السلام ؟
> وهل لك ان تقول لي كم نسخت من انجيلكم موجوده الان لديكم
> انا اتحداك ان اتي اليك بنسختين كل واحده بهم تختلف محتواها عن الاخرى
> وهل لك ان تقول لي عن صكوك الغفران التي كان يتعاملون بها رجال دينكم اوقات العصور الجاهليه التي كانت تطغى على اوروبا
> ...



*يا حول الله يا رب لماذا يا اخ التدليس والسب, ام انك لم تستطع ان تحاور بالحجة فقلت ان تلجأ للسب كما علمك دينك؟؟؟؟
1-اتحداك ان تأتى لى بنسختين مختلفتين من الكتاب المقدس
2-اتحداك ان تأتى لى بذكر صكوك الغفران من قريب او بعيد  بالكتاب المقدس
3-اتحداك ان تأتى لى بدليل واحد على تحريف كتاب الله (الم اقل لك انكم بعتم عقولكم لتتبعوا الضلال؟)
4-انا لم اقل ان الله كان محتاجا لان يتجسد وانما نحن الذين احتجنا لتجسده, ويا ريت بلاش السخرية وقلة الادب مرة اخرى لاننا نستطيع ان نفعل المثل مع دينك لكن هذه ليست اخلاقنا على اى حال وهذا تحذير لك.*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*تأملات عقلانية فى اكذوبة التحريف​
يقول المسلمون ان الله انزل التوراة فحرفها اليهود
ثم انزل الانجيل فحرفه المسيحيون
ثم انزل القرآن فتعهد بحفظه

وانا اقول لكل مسلم بالله عليك اليس هذا قولا سخيفا لا يقبله عقل ولا منطق؟

فهذا القول اولا يتهم الله بأنه اهمل فى الحفاظ على كتبه وثانيا يتعامل مع الله على انه انسان يقع فى الخطأ ويتعلم من اخطائه وثالثا وهى المصيبة الكبرى انهم يقولون بأن الله تعلم من خطئه بعد المرة الثانية يعنى يتهمون الله بالغباء.

يا مسلمين اعقلوا وادركوا ان الله اعظم واسمى من هذه الصفات التى تسبون الله بها

فهذا القول الغير عقلانى ما هو الا كذبة اخترعها بعض جهلاء المسلمين لتبرير اختلاف القرآن مع الكتاب المقدس مع انهم لو استخدموا العقول التى رزقهم الله بها وميز بها البشر عن الحيوانات لادركوا ان سبب هذا الاختلاف هو ان القران ليس من عند الله
*


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

يا اخون
انا لم اتعمد ان اشتم او اسب احدكم او اسيء اليه
ولاكنني اردت مناقشه لا اكثر ولا اقل 
ومثلما علمنا ديننا الحنيف اساس النقاش ان الادب والاحترام يطغيان عليه
ولذلك فانا اتكلم معكم بكل ادب واناقشكم واذا لم ترغبو بي فسوف انسحب وبدون اي مشاكل لان ديني علمني ان لا اشتم احدا بسبب او بغير سبب
ولذلك اذا كنتم غير مستعدين لمناقشت عقلانيه نحترم فيها اراء الاخر فدعوني ارحل عنكم بكل ود وسلام


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

عزيزي 
لو كنت محقا بكلامك لاعطيتني كلاما من كتاب الله وليس كلاما من تاليفك وتحريفك كما حرفتم انجيلكم


----------



## Tabitha (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



ابن الخليل قال:


> عزيزي
> لو كنت محقا بكلامك لاعطيتني كلاما من كتاب الله وليس كلاما من تاليفك وتحريفك كما حرفتم انجيلكم




طب وهو في الدليل اللي انت جبته ..
أخي الفاضل لو تاخد بالك إنت بتتكلم من نفسك وحتى الآن ماجبتش لينا أي دليل على صحة ما تقول


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



ابن الخليل قال:


> عزيزي
> لو كنت محقا بكلامك لاعطيتني كلاما من كتاب الله وليس كلاما من تاليفك وتحريفك كما حرفتم انجيلكم



*اين العقل فى الادعاء بأن الله اهمل فى الحفاظ على كتابه وبأنه يخطىء ويتعلم من اخطائه وبأنه غبى؟؟
اين العقل فى زعم تحريف كتاب الله؟
اين العقل فى القاء ادعاءات غير عقلانية لا دليل عليه؟
واضح انكم لا تعرفون معنى كلمة العقل من الاساس

ولو عاوز كلام من كتاب الله فاليك ما تريد:

السماء و الارض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول (مت  24 :  35)

ما رأيك فى هذا يا مسلم؟
هل عقلك يقول لك ان الله يهمل فى الحفاظ على كتابه ام ان كلامه اثبت من السماء والارض؟

منتظر ردك*


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

اول مره بشوف هادي الايه من وين جايبها ؟؟؟
اتوقع انك جايبها من عقلك فكيف بدك اعطيك رأي عليها ؟
صعب صدقني
بس اذا فيك تروح وتتطهر وتمسك كتاب الله وتقرا وساعيتها انا رح اعطيك رأي بكل صدق


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



ابن الخليل قال:


> اول مره بشوف هادي الايه من وين جايبها ؟؟؟
> اتوقع انك جايبها من عقلك فكيف بدك اعطيك رأي عليها ؟
> صعب صدقني
> بس اذا فيك تروح وتتطهر وتمسك كتاب الله وتقرا وساعيتها انا رح اعطيك رأي بكل صدق



*شىء طبيعى اول مرة تشوفها لانك لم تقرأ كتاب الله
فهذه الاية من الانجيل يا عزيزى, فهل قرأته لتحكم اذا كانت موجودة به ام لا؟
ده غير انى ذكرت شاهد الاية الى جانب الاية يعنى لا حجة لك فى الانكار

منتظر ردك على كل ماسبق*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*ده رابط لقراءة كتاب الله لعلك تهتدى
http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/holybible/Read/arabicholybible/Bible.htm*


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

لو ناتي لكي نتعمق بكلامنا
عزيزي مثلما تريد لغيرك الهدايه اطلبها ايضا لنفسك ....
الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي هداني لدين الاسلام الدين الحق
عزيزي
هل لك ان تبين احكام السارق والزاني بدينكم ؟ ام انه لاتوجد لها احكام ؟
عزيزي لامجال للمقارنه فديننا وكتابنا القران كتاب كامل من جميع نواحي الحياه
هل لك ان تقرائه لكي ترى ذلك بام عينيك ؟
عزيزي لقد انزل الله لنا كتابه لكي يهدينا عن الظلاله وعن الفساد فلم العناد يا حباب
لو لم يكن دين الاسلام هو الدين الحق لما كانت قائمه عليه كل الدنيا
واكبر دليل تصريحات بابا الفاتيكان اول تعيينه
هل لك ان تنكرها ايضا
عزيزي ربنا يهديك لدين الحق


----------



## ابن الخليل (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

اريد ان اطلعك على بعض الادله على صدق ديننا
قال تعالى   خلقناه علقه ثم نطفه ثم نفخنا فيه الروح
وهذا الكلام تبين مصداقيته العلميه قبل عدت سنوات عندما تقدمت تكنلوجيا الطب البشريه واثبتو بانفسهم ذلك بانفسهم وانت تعلم ان القران الكريم له اكثر من 1420 سنه

دليل اخر
انشقاق القمر
الم تر الصور بام عيونك ؟
لقد كانت موجوده بالمنتدى قبل فتره على ما اذكر وكان لها موضوع طويل عريض واخرته كانت بانه صحييح ولا مجال للتكذيب فيه


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



Christian Knight قال:


> *بداية اسمحلى اصححلك معلوماتك يا صيقنا المسلم لان من يسبون الله وكتابه ورسله وكنيسته هم المسلمين وليس المسيحيين, فلو دخلت على اى منتدى او موقع اسلامى يهاجم المسيحية ستجد فيه افظع السباب الذى علمه لهم الاسلام على المسيحية والمسيحيين. ويكفى انهم يقولون ان الله عجز عن الحفاظ على كتابه وسمح بتحريفه فهذا وحده يثبت انهم امة باعت عقولها لتتبع الضلال والمكابرة.
> 
> ثانيا نأتى لسؤالك:
> السيد المسيح ليس مجرد نبى مثلما يزعم كتاب محمد وانما هو الله الذى خلقنى وخلقك وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا, فغرض التجسد الالهى كان هو الفداء وبالتالى فامر طبيعى جدا ان المسيح ترك اليهود والرومان يصلبونه لانه تجسد لهذا الغرض وفى ذلك يقول السيد المسيح:
> ...





اخي العزيز 


اولا
من الذي قال لك اننا ندعي ان الله عاجز عن حفظه لكتابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثانيا

لو كان في الارض اله غيره لفسدت وهناك دلائل قر~انية وعقلانية 

ثالثا 

سيدنا عيسى لم يقتل وانما صعد للسماوات العلى وسيظهر قبل قيام الساعة 

وشكرا لاحترامك


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*تجد الرد على جميع اكاذيب الاعجاز العلمى القرآنى هنا

أكذوبة معجزة الرسول التى أثبتها الأمريكان (أنشقاق القمر)
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3107

بين العلم و الدين الاٍسلامي !!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15748

استعدوا للصدمة ... تطور الجنين فى اقوال القران واقوال محمد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16221


الدكتور (المسلم) خالد منتصر يفضح اكاذيب الاعجاز العلمى بالقران والسنة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14099

ويا ريت لو تتصفح منتدى الحوار الاسلامى ففيه فضح لحقيقة الاسلام من اوله لاخره
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39

اما الان فنحن فى المنتدى المسيحى وموضوعنا هو اكذوبة تحريف كتاب الله, فهل لديك القدرة على النقاش فى هذا الموضوع ام لا؟

ربنا يهديك للحق صديقى ويا ريت لو تقرأ الكتاب المقدس لانى بالفعل قرأت كتاب محمد وعلمت بعدها مدى عظمة الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



عطاري2 قال:


> من الذي قال لك اننا ندعي ان الله عاجز عن حفظه لكتابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*الستم تقولون ان الله لم يحفظ الانجيل والتوراة من التحريف, ام اننا نفترى عليكم؟*


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الستم تقولون ان الله لم يحفظ الانجيل والتوراة من التحريف, ام اننا نفترى عليكم؟*



نعم قلنا لم يحفظهم ولكن لم نقل ان الله عاجز عن ذالك


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



عطاري2 قال:


> نعم قلنا لم يحفظهم ولكن لم نقل ان الله عاجز عن ذالك



*يا ريت لو تقرأ المشاركة رقم13بهذا الموضوع وترد عليها*


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يا ريت لو تقرأ المشاركة رقم13بهذا الموضوع وترد عليها*



لان الله انزل التوراء والانجيل تمهيدا للقرأن الكريم 

ولان القرأن شامل لكل شيئ 

وكل جوانب الحياة 

فما جوابك الان


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*ما جوابك انت يا صديقى؟؟
هل يعقل ان الله يهمل فى حفظ كتبه؟
وهل يعقل ان يقع الله فى الخطأ مرتين ويتعلم من خطئه؟
وهل يعقل ان يكون الله بهذا الغباء فانتم تقولون انه انزل التوراة فحرفها اليهود ثم انزل الانجيل فحرفه المسيحيون ثم انزل القران فتعهد بحفظه, فلماذا لم يتعلم من خطئه بعد اول مرة اى بعد التحريف المزعوم للتوراة؟؟؟؟؟؟

اشكرك يا رب على نعمتى العقل والمسيحية*


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

لو سمحت لا ترد علي سؤال بسؤال


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

جاوب على سؤالي عشان اجاوبك ............


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

انا سألتك عن رأيك ......؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*انا لا اردى على سؤال بسؤال وانما اكرر الاسئلة التى لم تجب عنها والتى المفروض ان تجيب عنها قبل ان اجيبك لانى من سألت اولا وعلى اى حال جوابى هو
اولا ما دليلك ان التوراة والانجيل تمهيد للقران؟
ثانيا حتى لو افترضنا جدلا انهما تمهيد فهذا ليس بسبب مقنع كى يهمل الله فى الحفاظ على كتبه, فنحن مثلا نؤمن ان التوراة تمهيد للانجيل لكننا لا نتهم الله بأنه اهمل فى الحفاظ عليها ونؤمن بها على انها كلام الله مثلما نؤمن بالانجيل.
فلو كان القرآن من عند الله يا صديقى لاتفق مع الانجيل والتوراة ولما اتهمهما بالتحريف.*


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

الدليل هو الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو اخر رسول والاسلام اخر الرسالات والقرأن الكريم اخر الكتب السماوية


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

وينك يا معلم 

فكر بسءال محرز ..........


----------



## Tabitha (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



عطاري2 قال:


> لان الله انزل التوراء والانجيل تمهيدا للقرأن الكريم



طيب إيه هو وجه التشابه بين (التوراه والإنجيل) من جهه ...... و(القرآن) من جهه ؟؟


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



Anestas!a قال:


> طيب إيه هو وجه التشابه بين (التوراه والإنجيل) من جهه ...... و(القرآن) من جهه ؟؟



جميعها كتب سماوية وتدعوا لعبادة الله ووحدته

والحمد لله ان هدانا اللى هذا


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله ........... فعلا الاسلام نعمة عظيمة والدليل عجز بعضكم عن الاستمرار في الاسئلة


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



عطاري2 قال:


> الدليل هو الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو اخر رسول والاسلام اخر الرسالات والقرأن الكريم اخر الكتب السماوية



*ا-ما الدليل ان محمد رسول من عند الله؟
2-ما الدليل ان القرآن من عند الله الحقيقى؟
3-اذا كان القرآن من عند الله مثل التوراة والانجيل فلماذا يختلف معهم فى كل شىء تقريبا؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



عطاري2 قال:


> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله ........... فعلا الاسلام نعمة عظيمة والدليل عجز بعضكم عن الاستمرار في الاسئلة



*هههههههه احنا برضه اللى عجزنا عن الاسئلة ولا انت اللى عجزت عن اثبات اكذوبة التحريف واكذوبتى نبوة محمد وتنزيل القرآن
على اى حال الموضوع منشور بالمنتدى وسيقرأه مئات الناس ليعرف الجميع فضيحة عجز المسلمين*


----------



## نور نور (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

دلائل نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عقلاً ونقلاً
كل إنسان يتوهم أنه خُلق عبثاً ، ليس عليه إلا أن يجرب طمس عينيه ليرى العبث الذي خلقتا من أجله .. أو يحاول سد أذنيه ليعرف الحكمة من وجودهما .. أو يقطع أصابعه ، ليرى العبث الذي خلقت الأصابع من أجله ..

وإذا سألت ما الحكمة من وجود أي جزء في الإنسان ؟ أجاب المختصون بقولهم : القيام بوظيفة لصالح الكيان الإنساني بأكمله ، فالفم يأكل للجسم كله ، والقلب يضخ الدماء للجسم كله وهكذا ..

وإذا كان كل جزء في الإنسان قد خلق لحكمة ، وهذه الحكمة هي من أجل خدمة الكيان بأجمعه . فهل يخطر على فكر عاقل بعد هذا أن الإنسان قد خلق عبثاً ؟! [1].

وإذا كان العاقل منا يتـنزه عن أن يعمل شيئاً عبثاً فمن باب أولى خالق العقل والعقلاء ومهندس الأرض والسماء ، لا شك أنه منزه عن كل العبث سبحانه وتعالى .. ولكي لا تُحار طويلاً أيها الإنسان في معرفة وظيفتك على هذه الأرض ، فقد أرسل الخالق سبحانه وتعالى للناس في كل أمة رسولاً منهم ، يخبرهم عن ذاته المباركة وصفاته ، ومقاصده فيهم ، وأن هناك حياة أخرى تنتظرهم من بعد الموت ، وأنهم مجزون فيها بدون شك على كل ما اكتسبوه في الدنيا من خير وشر  : " رُسُلاً مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا " [ النساء : 165 ]

ولكي لا يكذب أحد رسل الله ، ولكي لا يدعي كاذب النبوة والرسالة ، أيد الله رسله ببينات تشهد لهم أنهم رسله ، وتميزهم عن غيرهم ، وتقوم بهذه البينات والدلائل الحجة على الناس .

وأنه اذا كان على المدعي - أي مدع - أن يثبت دعواه ، ويقدم الدليل على صدقها وصحتها ، فإن رسالة رسول الإسلام قد قدمت الشواهد القاطعة ، التي تُكون بمجموعها البرهان القاطع على صدق ما جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.



أولاً : إقرار الله تعالى له ولدعوته :

لقد بدأ النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دعوته بمكة معلناً أنه رسول أرسله الله إلى الخلق كافة ، فكان يقول أمرني الله بكذا ونهاني عن كذا ، وأوصاني بكذا ، مؤكداً من خلال القرآن الكريم وفي أكثر من سورة بأن الله ناصر دعوته وجاعل العاقبة له [ هود : 49 ] وأنه لو كان كاذباً على الله متـقولاً عليه لقصمه الله وأهلكه. [ الحاقة : 44 - 45 ] مُبيناً بأن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون [ يونس: 69 ] وان الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين [ يونس : 81 ] وأن الله شهيد على ما يقول ويفعل [ سبأ : 47 ] ... كل ذلك - أخي القارىء - كان تحت سمع ومشاهدة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى والذي :



- سمح له بعمل المعجزات.

- واستجاب له الدعوات.

- وحقق له النبوءات.

- ولم يتوفاه حتى أكمل رسالته.

- وسمح له في النهاية أن ينتصر على كل من وقف في وجه دعوته ، وأن يؤسس لدولته ويثبت اركانها .



وكأنه سبحانه وتعالى يقول لنا من خلال هذه المظاهر : صدق عبدي ونبيي فيما يرويه عني ، وأنا الذي بعثته نبياً رسولاًَ.

وحاشاه سبحانه و تعالى أن يسمح لهذه المظاهر أن تجتمع فيمن يدعي النبوة كذباً ونفاقاً ، ليضل الناس، بل هي بمقام الإقرار الواضح و التصديق منه سبحانه و تعالى لنبوة رسوله الكريم .



ولنتناول ما ورد بهذا الدليل بشيء من الشرح والتفصيل :



فعن سماح الله له بصنع المعجزات فالأمثلة كثيرة وأعظم هذه المعجزات وأدومها هي معجزة القرآن الكريم ، والتي تميزت عن معجزات سائر الأنبياء ببقائها حتى قيام الساعة ، وقد أظهرها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأجراها ( باسم الله ) تبارك وتعالى ، فنقول وبالله التوفيق :

لما بدأ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دعوته بين قوم قد أحبوا الكلمة ، وتفاخروا بها فيما بينهم ، شعراً و نثراً و خطابةً [2] ، أخذ - عليه الصلاة والسلام - يسمعهم آيات القرآن الكريم ، معلناً لهم أن الله هو الذي بعثه للناس نبياً ورسولاً ، وان هذا القرآن الذي يسمعونه منه ، ليس كلامه ، ولا كلام مخلوق آخر ، إنما هو كلام الله ، أوحى به إليه ، وانه سبحانه يُخبرهم على وجه التحدي ، بأن الإنس والجن لو اجتمعوا على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن ، لما استطاعوا ذلك : { قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا } [ الإسراء : 88 ]



لقد كان تحدياً صارخاً وفي نفس الوقت متناسباً منسجماً مع ما مَهَرَ به القوم ، وذلك لكي يفهموا معناه ويلتـفـتوا إليه ، وتتم به الحجة عليهم ...



وعلى الرغم من أن هذا التحدي قد أُعيد عليهم بقوالب مختلفة من اللفظ والأسلوب - كما سنرى - وقد تم إنهاضهم إليه بالتقريع والتحمس ومختلف أشكال التحدي ، وهم ما هم عليه من أنفة ، وفيهم ما فيهم من الشعراء والخطباء وفرسان الكلام ، ومع حرصهم الشديد على إبطال دعوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذ قد سفه أصنامهم وعاب طريقتهم في الدين ، وجعل القرآن الكريم موجباً لطاعته والانقياد له ، إلا أنهم قد وقفوا أمامه موقف العاجز المهزوم ، ولم يستطع أحداً منهم المواجهة ...

لذلك صار هذا التحدي الذي أظهره النبي ( باسم الله ) والذي نتج عنه عجز العرب وهزيمتهم أمامه ، صار تصديقاً وتأييداً من الله لرسوله الكريم ، وشهادة منه على صدق نبوته ، لذلك نجد في سورة الأنعام : 19 { قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ .. }.  

أي قل يا محمد أي شيء أكبر شهادة من الله حتى يعترفوا بالنبوة، فإن أكبر الأشياء شهادة هو الله سبحانه وتعالى الذي تكلمت أنت باسمه فأظهر لك عجزهم على وفق دعواك شهادة منه سبحانه وتعالى على كونك صادقاً في دعواك. فهذا تقرير واضح [3].



 آيات التحدي القرآنية :

في مكة عندما كان مشركوا قريش يسرحون في اوج قدرتهم، بينما كان المسلمون مستضعفين ويشكلون قلة قليلة بينهم نزلت آيات التحدي للمشركين المرتابين تطلب منهم أن يأتوا بسورة من مثل سور القرآن :  

فقال لهم متحدياً كما في سورة الطور : 33 وهي سورة مكية : { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ تَقَوَّلَهُ بَلْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ فَلْيَأْتُوا بِحَدِيثٍ مِثْلِهِ إِنْ كَانُوا صَادِقِينَ } والمعنى : إن كانوا صادقين في زعمهم أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم قد تقول القرآن الكريم من تلقاء نفسه ، فإنهم لن يعجزوا عن الإتيان بحديث مثله ، لأن محمد يتكلم اللغة العربية وهم مثله في العربية وأشد تمرناً منه في النظم والعبارة ..  

وقال لهم متحدياً كما في سورة هود : 13 وهي سورة مكية : { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }  والمعنى : إن كانوا صادقين في زعمهم أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم قد افترى القرآن ، فإنهم لن يعجزوا عن تأليف العشر سور ، لأنهم مثله في العربية ، مع ما بهم من طول الممارسة للخطب والأشعار وكثرة المزاولة لأساليب النظم والنثر، ولهم أن يستعينوا بمن يستطيعون ليساعدوهم على تأليف العشر سور . 

ثم تحداهم أن يأتوا بسورة واحدة من مثله إمعاناً في تعجيزهم وتحديهم فقال لهم كما في سورة يونس : 38 وهي مكية : { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } والمعنى إن كان الأمر كما يقولون فليأتوا بسورة مثله أي في البلاغة وحسن الصياغة وقوة المعنى - على وجه الافتراء - فإنهم أقدر على تأليف الكلم واختلاقه منه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأنهم قد مارسوا مبادىء ذلك من الخطب والأشعار وزاولوا أساليب النظم والنثر ، ولهم أن يستعينوا بمن يستطيعون ليساعدوهم على تأليف السورة . 

وكان قبل كل ذلك تحداهم في اسلوب عام يتناولهم ويتناول غيرهم من الانس والجن ، فقال لهم في نفي قاطع وصريح كما في سورة الاسراء : 88 وهي سورة مكية : { قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا }.



وهنا نسأل : كيف لعربي في بداية دعوته أن يصدر هذا الحكم المتضمن لهذا النفي القاطع والصريح وهو يعلم أن مجال المساجلات بين العرب مفتوح على مصراعيه ؟!



يقول الإمام ابن تيمية : هذا لا يقدم عليه من يطلب من الناس أن يصدقوه إلا وهو واثق بأن الأمر كذلك ، إذ لو كان عنده شك في ذلك ، لجاز أن يظهر كذبه في هذا الخبر ، فيفسد عليه قصده [4].



هذا وبعد أن أذن الله سبحانه وتعالى لرسوله الكريم بالهجرة إلى المدينة المنورة ، هناك أعاد المولى تبارك وتعالى التحدي للمشركين وكفار أهل الكتاب في آيتين من سورة البقرة ، وهي من أوائل ما نزل من السور بعد الهجرة في وقت لم تظهر للإسلام فيه القوة ولا المنعة بعد ، فقال تعالى : { وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِّنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } [ البقرة : 23 ]

ثم حكم عليهم سبحانه وتعالى حكماً مؤبداً فقال : { فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ } 

يصف محمد الصادق عرجون آيتي سورة البقرة بأنهما أقوى ما جاء في التحدي ، لما فيهما من القطع بعجز المتحدين مع التقريع والتهديد بالوعيد ، البالغ حداً لا يبقى معه شيء من ساكن العداوة إلا تحرك ، ولا عامل من عوامل المعارضة - لو كانت ممكنة - إلا هاج وأرعد ، ولا بقية من نخوة الانتصار للنفس والمعتقد إلا ثارت وغبرت [5].



نتيجة التحدي :

لقد عجزوا عن الإتيان بالمطلوب ، فلم يأتوا بحديث مثل القرآن ، ولم يأتوا بعشر سور مثله ، ولم يأتوا بسورة من مثله ، وكان المؤمنون في ذلك الوقت يسمعون آيات التحدي ويقرأونها ولو ظهرت أي معارضة فعلية للقرآن لأهتزت قضية الدين عندهم، ولضاع الدين وانتهى وهو في بداية ظهوره ولما آمن بهذا القرآن أحد ، ولأنطفأ أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واختل حاله بين العرب ، إلا ان أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعلوا شيئاً فشيئاً وأتباعه يتزايدون حالاً فحالا ...

ولو صح من العرب انهم قبلوا التحدي فعارضوا القرآن الكريم في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لترتب عليه سقوط دعوته بعد ظهور هزيمته وانهيار حجته و بطلان معجزته ، فما كان لهذا القرآن ان يدخل في نفوس الناس في بدايات الدعوة في مكة والمدينة ، باذلين من اجله النفس والمال والولد ، يوم لم تكن للإسلام القوة والمنعة بعد ، وثمة معارضون للقرآن من العرب الاقحاح ، يأتون بمثله للناس مظهرين فساد دعوى التحدي في تلك الآيات .. فتأمل !

قال الجاحظ : لو تكلف بعضهم ذلك - يريد المعارضة - فجاء بأمر فيه أدني شبهة ، لعظمت القصة على الأعراب وأشباه الأعراب .. ولكثر القيل والقال ، وان سورة واحدة وآيات يسيرة كانت أسرع في تفريق أتباعه [6]. وتبعه الباقلاني فذكر أنهم لو كانوا عارضوه بما تحداهم إليه لكان فيه توهين أمره ، وتكذيب قوله ، وتفريق جمعه ، وتشتيت أسبابه ، وكان من صدق به يرجع على أعقابه ويعود في مذهب أصحابه .. ورأى صاحب المغني : أن المعارضة لو وقعت لكان فيها اضطراب لنفوس أصحابه [7].

ولما لم يكن شيئاً من هذا قد حدث فإننا على يقين تام بأن العرب قد وقفوا أمام هذا التحدي موقف العاجز المهزوم ، وقد دفع هذا العجز بأهل الاستكبار منهم أن يصفوا هذا القرآن الكريم بقولهم : { هَذَا سِحْرٌ وَإِنَّا بِهِ كَافِرُونَ } كما في سورة الزخرف المكية آية : 30 ، وبقولهم : { إِنْ هَذَا إلا سِحْرٌ يُؤْثَرُ } كما في سورة المدثر المكية آية : 24 ، وذهبوا ينعتون هذا الرسول الذي جاءهم بما أعجزهم بقولهم : { إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ مُبِينٌ } كما في سورة يونس المكية آية : 2 ، وكذلك قولهم : { هَذَا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ } كما في سورة ص المكية آية : 4 ، وليس كل ذلك إلا لهزيمتهم وقصور قرائحهم أمام القرآن الكريم ، ومدى تأثيره العجيب في نفوسهم . . وقد ذهبوا يتواصون على عدم سماع القرآن والمشاغبة والتشويش عليه قائلين فيما بينهم : { لا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ .. } فصلت : 26 ، ونلاحظ من هذه الآية الكريمة انهم أرادوا الغلبة من خلال عدم السماع لهذا القرآن ، وليس من خلال قبولهم التحدي لأنهم قد فهموا حقيقته وانه خارج عن مقدرتهم ، ولذلك لما قال البعض منهم على سبيل الكذب والوقاحة : { لَوْ نَشَاءُ لَقُلْنَا مِثْلَ هَذَا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ } كان هو قول منهم  بلا فعل ..

هذا ولقد كانت آيات التحدي تُقرأ في قوالب مختلفة من اللفظ والأسلوب - كما رأينا – ولو لم تكن تلك الآيات حقيقة واقعة في حياته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لسارع كبار الصحابة من بعده والمؤمنون به وكتاب الوحي وكبار الحفظة القراء وقت جمع القرآن الكريم إلى إنكارها ورفضها ، كيف لا ، وقد ضحوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم شرقاً وغرباً في سبيل نشر هذا الكتاب الذي جاءهم به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذ لا مصلحة في تحمل الأذى في سبيل دين باطل يكذب عليهم ...

ولقد كان هذا التحدي سبباً في إسلام الكثيرين، لأن القرآن الكريم بهذه الاستثارة للعقول والألباب والقلوب يدعو للتفكر في القرآن بشكل أكبر ، ويجعل الإنسان الشاك يتدبر أكثر و أكثر ، حتى يصل إلى النهاية المحمودة إذا كان ممن يبحث الحق متجرداً من الهوى [8].



وبجانب معجزة القرآن الكريم - أخي القارىء - هناك الكثير من المعجزات والآيات الحسية قد أظهرها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد أشار إليها القرآن الكريم بكل وضوح كما في قوله تعالى في سورة الصافات الآية رقم 14 : { وَإِذَا رَأَوْا آيَةً يَسْتَسْخِرُونَ .. وَقَالُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ } وقوله في سورة القمر الآية رقم 2 : { وَإِنْ يَرَوْا آيَةً يُعْرِضُوا وَيَقُولُوا سِحْرٌ مُسْتَمِرٌّ } وقوله في سورة الانعام الآية 25 : { وَإِنْ يَرَوْا كُلَّ آيَةٍ لا يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَا ..}.

ففي هذه الآيات الكريمات نجد أن الـتعبير بـ ( وَإِذَا رَأَوْا آيَةً ) يدل بوضوح على انهم شاهدوا معجزة أو معاجز للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الأمر الذي اجمع عليه كافة علماء المسلمين المعتبرين في العالم ودلت عليه الروايات المتواترة أيضا . ومن المسلم به ان الآيات القرآنية سمعية وليست بصرية, وعليه لا يمكن ان يكون قوله تعالى : (( وَإِذَا رَأَوْا آيَةً )) عائد للآيات القرآنية , بالإضافة إلى ذلك فان التعبير بـ : (( سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ و سِحْرٌ مُسْتَمِرٌّ )) يتناسب تماماً مع المعجزات وخوارق العادات , والواقع ان اتهامهم نبي الإسلام بالسحر , وترويجهم لهذه المسألة بشكل واسع يدل على انهم رأوا منه خوارق عادات ومعجزات . هذا ولو لم تكن تلك المعجزات حقيقة واقعة في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم لتشكك المؤمنون في ذلك الوقت بالقرآن الكريم ولقالوا كيف يشير القرآن إلى معجزات لم نشاهدها وكيف نصدق ما لم يقع ؟ [9]



...................................................

.................................

..............



وأما عن استجابة الله له الدعوات فذلك معلوم بالتواتر من سيرته وأخباره وأحواله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فمن ذلك على سبيل المثال :

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَاءَتْكُمْ جُنُودٌ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا وَجُنُودًا لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرًا إِذْ جَاءُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتْ الْأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتْ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ الظُّنُونَ هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالا شَدِيدًا } [ الأحزاب : 9 ]

فلقد تجمع الأحزاب - جماعات - من المشركين لقتال النبي ، وكان عددهم نحواً من عشرة آلاف ، مقابل ثلاثة آلآف مسلم فقط ، وتحالفوا مع اليهود القاطنين في شرق المدينة على حرب النبي وأصحابه ، وأشتد الحال على المسلمين الذين حفروا خندقاً بينهم وبين الكفار ، واستمر الكفار قريباً من شهر وهم يحاصرون المسلمين في المدينة .

فدعا النبي ربه أن ينصره على المتمالئين على الإسلام فقال : اللهم منزل الكتاب ، سريع الحساب ، اهزم الأحزاب ، اللهم اهزمهم وزلزلهم [10]. 

فاستجاب الله دعاء رسوله وأرسل على الأحزاب ريحاً شديدةً اقضّت مضاجعهم ، وجنوداً زلزلتهم مع ما ألقى الله بينهم من التخاذل فأجمعوا أمرهم على الرحيل وترك المدينة النبوية. وظل الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - طوال حياته يسبح بحمد ربه ، فيقول في جل المناسبات : " لا إله إلا الله وحده ، صدق وعده ، ونصر عبده ، وأعز جنده ، وهزم الأحزاب وحده " . وعلمنا أن نردد ذلك في كل موطن .... إلى غير ذلك من الأدعية الكثيرة جدا، التي استجاب الله له فيها دعائه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهذا لا يمكن أن يتيسر لكاذب، بل لا يكون إلا لصادق مؤيد من الله .

هذا ولو لم تكن تلك الحادثة قد وقعت لتشكك المسلمون آن ذاك في القرآن ، وربما ارتدوا عن دينهم، وقالوا : كيف نصدق ما لم يقع؟! إلا ان أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعلوا شيئاً فشيئاً وأتباعه يتزايدون حالاً فحالا ...



وأما عن قولنا بأن الله حقق له النبوءات فالشواهد عليه ستأتي في الكلام عن الدليل الثاني.

وأما قولنا بأن الله لم يتوفاه حتى أكمل – عليه الصلاة والسلام – دعوته وختم رسالته ، وانتصر على كل من عانده ، فدليل ذلك ما يعرفه القاصي والداني من عاقبة أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيف نال النصر والظفر والفتح والتمكين في الأرض ، وقال مخبراً عن ربه : { الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ ديناً } [ المائدة : 3 ] .

والمدهش انه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أخبر عن ربه وهو في مكة عندما كان يواجه الأذى من قومه في سبيل تبليغ رسالة الله للناس بأن النصر و العاقبة ستكون له ، أخبر عن ذلك على سبيل الجزم والقطع والمسلمون قلة قليلة آن ذاك ، فنجد في الآية التاسعة والأربعين من سورة هود المكية : " تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنْتَ وَلا قَوْمُكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " .

هذه الآية جاءت تعقيباً على قصة نوح عليه السلام مع قومه ، التي انتهت بإغراق الكافرين بالطوفان ، وإنجاء نوح وأتباعه المؤمنين في السفينة ، ثم إنزالهم الأرض بعد الطوفان ، لاستئناف الحياة من جديد. فجاء التعقيب على ذلك بقوله تعالى : "  تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنْتَ وَلا قَوْمُكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " .

يقول الله لرسوله محمد : " فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " أي : فاصبر يا محمد على أذاهم ، فالعاقبة لك كما كانت لنوح في هذه القصة . والفاء في قوله : " فاصبر " لتفريع ما قبلها لما بعدها . قال السعدي رحمه الله " : فستكون لك العاقبة على قومك، كما كانت لنوح على قومه. وهو ما تم بالفعل .

والأدهش من ذلك أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد خاطب قومه أيضاً من خلال القرآن الكريم وهو في مكة قبل الهجرة بأنه لو كان كاذباً على الله في دعواه النبوة فسوف لن يدعه الله بل سيقصمه ويهلكه ، فنجد في سورة الحاقة المكية النزول : { وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ الأَقَاوِيلِ . لأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ . ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ } [ الحاقة : 44 - 45 ] وعلى الرغم من انه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد تعرض بسبب دعوته الإسلامية إلى كثير من المواقف الحرجة جداً التي أصبحت فيها حياته قاب قوسين أو أدنى من القتل والموت ، إلا أنه يخرج منها سالماً وكأن الله سبحانه وتعالى وبإصرار شديد لا يريد لمدعي النبوة هذا إلا أن يكمل دعوته ويختم رسالته !

خذ على سبيل المثال الموقف المميت الذي تعرض له في معركة أحد .. وقبل ذلك إجماع المشركين على قتله ليلة الهجرة ، ثم تعقبهم له إلى الغار .. وموقفه البطولي يوم حنين .. وكلها شواهد تاريخية مشهورة معروفة .. فلا مناص اذن من القول ان محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  كان يعمل فى ظل حماية الله و رعايته ..



وأرى أنه من الروعة أن نقارن كل ذلك مع الوعد الذي أخبر به النبي عن ربه وهو في مكة يوم لم تكن للإسلام القوة والمنعة بعد ، المتمثل في قوله تعالى : " وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لَكَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ أَحَاطَ بِالنَّاسِ ". ( الاسراء : 60 ) قال الطبري في تفسيره : يقول جل ثناؤه : واذكر يا محمد إذ قلنا لك إن ربك أحاط بالناس قدرة , فهم في قبضته لا يقدرون على الخروج من مشيئته , ونحن مانعوك منهم , فلا تتهيب منهم أحدا , وامض لما أمرناك به من تبليغ رسالتنا...



والحق ان دليل إقرار الله له ولدعوته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو دليل عقلي يخاطب العقول إن كانت تَعِي !



ثانياً: وعوده المستقبلية الصادقة :

لقد جاء محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكتاب يُخبر فيه عن الله بوعود مستقبلية ستـقع ، وبالفعل تحققت هذه الوعود وسمح الله لها أن تقع تصديقاً وتأييداً لنبوة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ومن هذه الوعود ما تحقق في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ومنها ما تحقق بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وقد جاءت هذه الوعود لتعلن عن أخبار مستقبلية وتجزم بأحداث قادمة كما يلي :

الوعد الجازم باستخلاف النبي وأصحابه في الأرض :

تحقق وعد الله سبحانه وتعالى باستخلاف النبي وأصحابه في الأرض وأن يبدلهم من بعد خوفهم أمناً وقد جاء هذا الوعد في وقت كان المؤمنون فيه قلقين خائفين لا يبيتون إلا بالسلاح كما سيأتي ، فأنزل الله وعده العظيم لهم بقوله كما في سورة النور آية : 55 : (( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَنَّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنَّهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا )) . 

ولقد صدق الله عز وجل وعده فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يمت حتى نصره الله وأعلى كلمته وفتح عليه مكه وسائر جزيرة العرب وأخزى المشركين وشركهم ، ثم تولى الأمر من بعده الخلفاء الراشدين الأخيار ، قَالَ النَّحَّاس : فكان في هذه الآية دلالة على نُبُوَّة رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأنَّ اللَّه جَلَّ وَعَزَّ أَنْجَزَ ذلك الوعد .

أخرج ابن أبي حاتم وابن مردويه عن البراء في قوله تعالى : (( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَنَّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ  .. ))  قال :  فينا نزلت ونحن في خوف شديد. وأخرج ابن المنذر والطبراني في الأوسط والحاكم وصححه وابن مردويه والبيهقي في الدلائل والضياء في المختارة عن أبي بن كعب رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة وآوتهم الأنصار رمتهم العرب عن قوس واحدة فكانوا لايبيتون إلا في السلاح ولا يصبحون إلا فيه فقالوا : أترون أنا نعيش حتى نبيت آمنين مطمئنين لا نخاف إلا الله تعالى ؟! فنزل قوله تعالى : (( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَنَّهُمْ فِي الأرض  .. )) .

وأما قوله تبارك وتعالى : (( كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ ))  يراد بهم بنو إسرائيل فقد كان الرب تبارك وتعالى يهبهم الأراضي فكانوا يفتحونها بمعونته سبحانه وتعالى ، وهذا الأمر مذكور في كتبهم الحالية كما في سفر التثنية و يشوع والقضاة من العهد القديم.

الوعد الجازم بنصرة الله للرسول والتمكين له :

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى لرسوله الكريم : " قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ " [ آل عمران : 12 ] . أي قل يا محمد لهؤلاء الكفار من مشركي مكة واليهود وغيرهم ستغلبون أي في الدنيا وتحشرون أي يوم القيامة إلى جهنم وبئس المهاد . ولقد صدق الله سبحانه وتعالى وعده فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يمت حتى نصره الله سبحانه وتعالى كما أسلفنا ومكنه من أولئك الكفار وطهر الجزيرة العربية من أصنامهم وشركهم . فسبحان من أنزل هذه المواعيد الصادقة .  

وللمزيد من هذه الوعود الصادقة فليرجع القارىء الكريم إلى مقال : ( الأخبار المستقبلية في القرآن ودلالتها على مصدره الرباني ) الموجود على الموقع.



ثالثاً : الحقائق العلمية :

بالرغم من أن محمداً - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - عاش في بيئة وزمن عُرف بندرة العلم وندرة الأدوات العلمية ، إلا أنه جاء بكتاب قد حفل بالكثير من الحقائق العلمية التي لم يكتشفها العلم إلا في العصر الحديث ، وليرجع القارىء الكريم إلى مقال ( الحقائق العلمية في القرآن الكريم ودلالتها على مصدرها الرباني ) الموجود على الموقع.



رابعاً : نشأته في بيئة أمية وإتيانه بعلوم إلهية :

فإذا أضفنا إلى كل ما سبق أن هذا القرآن بما احتواه من علوم ومعارف مختلفة : إلهية - علمية - تشريعية - تربوية - اقتصادية .. الخ  قد أتى به رجل نشأ كما يعرف القاصي والداني مع بني قومه في اواسط جزيرة العرب ، في بيئة بدوية من الأعراب ، اتصفت بالأمية ، قبل 1400 عام .. فنحن إذن أمام معجزة حقيقية لا يجادل فيها إلا مكابر معاند مستغلق المشاعر ... فإن كنت - أخي القارىء - في شك من ذلك فالتبحر التفكير بعقلك إلى ذلك الزمن متخيلاً نفسك في تلك البادية متحرياً حال البدويين. لتخرج بفائدة عظيمة ألا وهي ان هذا الكتاب بما احتواه من علوم ومعارف لا يمكن أن يكون نتاج تلك البيئة إلا بوحي إلهي ..



خامساً: هل يعقــل ؟!! :

 محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل أثارت دعوته إلى التوحيد حفيظة المشركين وحميتهم بحيث شكلوا خطراً حقيقياً على حياته منذ اللحظة الأولى التي جهر فيها بدعوته، وكلنا يتذكر الاضطهاد والأذى اللذان تعرض لهما فترة إقامته بمكة، وكذلك إجماع المشركين على قتله ليلة الهجرة، كما لم تكن حياته، صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، في المدينة المُنورة بعد الهجرة أكثرُ أمناً ولا أرغد عيشاً فقد أثارت دعوته حقد اليهود ومكرهم، حيثُ تشابكت أيدي اليهود والمشركين فشكلوا خطرا مُزدوجاً على حياة هذا النبي الكريم، وكثُرت المؤامرات الهادفة إلى اغتياله كتلك التي حاول اليهود فيها إلقاء صخرة عليه وهو في زيارة لحيَهم ، كما حاولوا تسميمه عن طريق إطعامه بعضاً من شاة مسمومة أثناء زيارته لخيبر، ولا ننسى غزوة الأحزاب التي اتحد فيها المشركون واليهود لمحاربة الإسلام واستئصاله، وغيره كثير من المؤامرات الهادفة للقضاء عليه وعلى دعوته.

لا يُمكن لعاقل أن يُصدق أن رجل مثل محمد، صلى الله عليه وسلم، والذي انشغل بدعوة الناس دعوة عملية .. وانشغل بأعدائه ... وانشغل بتأسيس الدولة الإسلامية ... وانشغل بفتوحاته المقدسة ... رجل عانا في حياته الخاصة، لا يُمكن لعاقل ان يُصدق أن هذا الرجل استطاع في ظل هذه المحن والمشاغل أن يأتي بكتاب يتناول فيه جوانب مختلفة من العلوم والمعارف البلاغية والأدبية ، والتربوية ، والتشريعية ، والعلمية ، وغير ذلك. لا يمكن لعاقل أن يتخيل أن كل هذا من نتاج فكر رجل عاش حياة كتلك التي عاشها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ... لقد كانت حياته مليئة بالمحن والمشاغل التي تتطلب انشغال الذهن بأمور بعيده كل البعد عن الإخبار عن حقائق علمية أو التأسيس لمناهج تربوية ... لكنه الله سبحانه وتعالى الذي علم رسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأوحى إليه ما أوحى ..



سادساً : مخالفة القرآن لطبع الرسول ، وعتابه له :

ان من أدلة صدق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما نجده من مخالفة القرآن الكريم لطبع الرسول ، و عتابه له في المسائل المباحة ، وأخرى كان يجيئه القول فيها على غير ما يحبه ويهواه ؛ فيخطئه في الرأي يراه ، ويأذن له في الشيء لا يميل إليه كقوله تعالى : { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاتَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ } [التحريم:1] وقوله تعالى : { وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَاهُ } [ الأحزاب : 37 ] وقوله : { عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ لِمَ أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَتَعْلَمَ الْكَاذِبِينَ } [التوبة : 43 ] وقوله : { عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى . أَنْ جَاءَهُ الأَعْمَى } [ عبس :5-10 ] .

أيُعقل أن يؤلف محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الكتاب ثم يوجه العتاب إلى نفسه ؟

ألم يكن له في السكوت عنها استبقاء لحرمة آرائه ؟ بل إن هذا القرآن لو كان يفيض عن وجدانه , لكان يستطيع عند الحاجة أن يكتم شيئاً من ذلك الوجدان ، و لو كان كاتماً شيئاً لكتم أمثال هذه الآيات ، و لكنه الوحي لا يستطيع كتمانه { وما هو على الغيب بضنين } [ التكوير الآية : 24 ] .
وقد أقر بهذا الدليل بعض المستشرقين ، مثل المستشرق (ليتنر) حيث قال : مرة أوحى الله إلى النبي وحيا شديد المؤاخذة ؛ لأنه أدار وجهه عن رجل فقير أعمى , ليخاطب رجلا غنيا من ذوي النفوذ، وقد نشر ذاك الوحي، فلو كان محمد كاذبا - كما يقول أغبياء النصارى بحقه - لما كان لذلك الوحي من وجود [11].



سابعاً: مآثر لا يمكن أن تجتمع إلا لنبي مؤيد من الله :

لقد اجتمعت في النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مآثر عظيمة مجموعها يدلك على صدق نبوته ، وهي كالآتي  :

- كان نبياً يتنبأ كما مر معنا في الدليل الثاني.

- وسياسياً ناجحاً بنى أساس أمة و دولة من لا شيء ، من قبائل و شراذم متفرقة لا تعرف إلا الثأر و التفاخر بالاحساب و الأنساب.

- ومشرعاً وضع قانوناً يشمل الأحوال الشخصية والعقوبة الجنائية والأوضاع الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.

- وقائداً عسكرياً ناجحاً وهو ما اقر به خصومه إذ يقول القس يوسف درة الحداد و هو من اعتي خصوم الإسلام : " كان محمد عبقرية عسكرية و من أعظم قواد العالم العسكريين فى التصميم و التنفيذ .. و هو يقود الغزوات و الحملات بذاته يعرف كيف يهيىء الحملة و كيف يقودها و كيف يعود منها غالبا و كيف ينقلب مغلوبا , و التصرف في حال الهزيمة ابرع من نشوة الظفر , يتوسع بالجهاد كلما ازداد قوة , و لا يعلن عن أهدافه إلا متى حان وقتها. يعرف كيف يستشير و كيف يأخذ برأي صائب , و كيف يفرض رأيه في الظرف الحاسم و لو خالف رأى زعماء الصحابة كما حدث في أسرى بدر و صلح الحديبية و غزو تبوك و يكون هو بذاته الأسوة الحسنة في المعركة ، فلولا موقفه البطولي في هزيمة أُحد [12] , وحصار المدينة [13] لقضي على الإسلام , و لولا موقفه الجريء في معركة حنين لخسر فتح مكة و نصر الإسلام " .

- وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم إدارياً موفقاً [14] .

- ومُعلماً دينياً.

- وربانياً عابداً [15].

- ولُقب بالأمين فكان مثلاً أعلى في الخلق الكريم [16].  

- وفوق هذا و ذاك هو صاحب معجزة عقلية بيانية ألا وهي القرآن الكريم كما مر معنا في الدليل الأول .

من ذا يسامى هذه المآثر أو يظفر بمثل هذه المنزلة ؟
لقد كان الاسكندر فاتحا عسكرياً مظفراً , و تتلمذ على يد أعجوبة البشرية أرسطو و لكنه لم يكن المشرع و لم يكن النبي ..
و كان أعجوبة البشرية أرسطو فريداً في الفلسفة و المنطق و الآداب و العلوم , و لكنه لم يكن رجل الدولة و لا رجل الدين و لا القائد العسكري . و كان قيصر رجل دولة و رجل سياسة و آداب و قائداً منتصراً , و لكنه لم يكن رجل الدين أو المشرع ... وكان نابليون رجل دولة و رجل سياسة و قائداً عسكرياً و مشرعاً , و لكنه لم يكن صاحب الدين أو رجل اللغة و الأدب أو المثل الأعلى في الأخلاق .
و كان كل من شكسبير و جوته علما من أعلام الأدب و الشعر و المسرح و لكنهما كانا أصفاراً في السياسة و التشريع و القيادة العسكرية أو الرسالة الدينية .

أين كل هؤلاء الآن وما هو تأثيرهم وأين نبي الله محمد ومدى تأثيره !!!!!
ان الشخصية الباهرة غير العادية للرسول قد فرضت نفسها .. و كل هذا يصدر من عربي .. فإذا لم يكن هذا وحياً و إذا لم يكن محمد نبياً فان البديل الوحيد هو أن يكون محمد كما كان يرى اليونان و الرومان إلهاً أو نصف اله ! (17)

ثامناً : عاش بين أصحابه وأهله وزوجاته :

لقد عاش محمد بين أصحابه وأهله وزوجاته ، لذلك لم تكن تصرفاته تخفى على أحد ، فكان كالكتاب المفتوح بينهم صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ..

وقد تنبه لذلك ( الكاتب الإنكليزي هـ. ج ويلز ) حين قال : ان من أدفع الأدلة على صدق محمد كون أهله واقرب الناس إليه يؤمنون به، فقد كانوا مطلعين على أسراره، ولو شكوا في صدقه لتركوا الإيمان به.  قلت : ولتركوا التضحية بالموت من أجل دعوته. خصوصا وانهم عاشوا معه فترات كان الإسلام فيها ضعيفاً ، لم يكن له مال يبذله لهم ولا سيف يخيفهم به.

يقول ( ميخائيل طعمه ) : لو لم يكن خلق محمد عظيماً لأنقلب عليه محيطه ، ولو لم يكن خلق محمد عظيماً لضعف أمام ما اعترضه من العقبات ، .. ولما قوي على إحداث ما أوجده من الانقلاب العظيم ، فبدل الضلال بالهدى ، والجهل بالعلم والهمجية بالمدنية [18] .

ولقد عايش الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم صفة الصدق فيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلولا صدقه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما استمر الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في دعوته باذلين من أجلها المال والنفس والتضحية .



تاسعاً : إن في ذلك لآيَة :

كثيرا ما كان القرآن المكي يقص على كفار مكة قصص انتصارات رسل الله السابقين على أقوامهم المكذبين وكيف أن العاقبة كانت لهم ، معتبراً تلك الانتصارات عبرة وعظة ، فكان يقول لهم :

" أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ فَذَاقُوا وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ، ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُ كَانَتْ تَأْتِيهِمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالُوا أَبَشَرٌ يَهْدُونَنَا فَكَفَرُوا وَتَوَلَّوْا وَاسْتَغْنَى اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ ". [ التغابن : 5 ، 6  ]

وقال لهم : " أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلا اللَّهُ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرَدُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَقَالُوا إِنَّا كَفَرْنَا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَنَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ ... إلى قوله : وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِرُسُلِهِمْ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ ، وَلَنُسْكِنَنَّكُمُ الأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامِي وَخَافَ وَعِيدِ .. " [ ابراهيم : 9 ]



وهنا نسأل : لماذا كان القرآن الكريم يقص على كفار مكة قصص انتصارات الرسل معتبراً تلك الانتصارات عبرة وعظة : " لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ ". [ يوسف : 111]


لا شك - أخي القارىء - بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يريد أن يوجه أنظار المكذبين من قوم الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويقول لهم خذوا العبرة والعظة من تلك الانتصارات ، فرسولي محمد سينتصر عليكم كما انتصر أولئك الرسل على أقوامهم ....

وبالفعل .. لقد نصر الله نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه على من خالفه وناوأه وكذبه وعاداه فجعل كلمته هي العليا ودينه هو الظاهر على سائر الأديان وأمره بالهجرة من بين ظهراني قومه إلى المدينة النبوية وجعل له فيها أنصارا وأعوانا ثم بعد مدة قريبة فتح عليه مكة فقرت عينه ببلده وهو البلد المحرم المعظم ثم دانت له جزيرة العرب بكمالها ....



ومن الروعة هنا أن نقارن هذا الانتصار بالآيات المكية الأخرى أيضاً والتي نزلت في بداية الدعوة الإسلامية وهي تحمل في طياتها بشرى النصر للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في وقت كان المسلمون فيه قلة قليلة مستضعفة :

قال الله تعالى : " وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتنَا لِعِبَادِنَا الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمْ الْمَنْصُورُونَ ". ( الصافات : 172 ) وقال عز وجل " إِنَّا لَنَنْصُر رُسُلنَا وَاَلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاة الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْم يَقُوم الْأَشْهَاد ". ( غافر : 51 ) أي ننصرهم بوجوه النصر فإن النصر قد يكون بالحجة ويكون أيضاً بالغلبة في المحاربة وذلك بحسب ما تقتضيه الحكمة ويعلمه سبحانه من المصلحة ويكون أيضاً  بإهلاك العدو وكل هذا قد كان للأنبياء والمؤمنين من قبل الله تعالى فهم منصورون بالحجة على من خالفهم وقد نصروا أيضاً بالقهر على من ناوأهم وقد نصروا بإهلاك عدوّهم وإنجائهم مع من آمن معهم وقد يكون النصر بالانتقام لهم ، فهم لا محالة منصورون في الدنيا بأحد هذه الوجوه .

لا شك ان ما مضى لا يمكن أن يتيسر لنبي كاذب على الله ...



عاشراً : يوم الفرقان يوم التقى الجمعان :

غزوة بدر الكبرى ....هي تلكم الغزوة العظيمة التي وقعت بين الحق والباطل ، في يوم الفرقان ، وهو السابع عشر من شهر رمضان المبارك في السنة الثانية للهجرة ، وقد بلغ من شرف هذه الغزوة وعظم شأنها ، أن سمى الله يومها يوم الفرقان لأنه سبحانه فرق فيه بين الحق والباطل : " ... وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا يَوْمَ الْفُرْقَانِ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ". ( الأنفال : 41 )

كان جيش المشركين فيه أضعاف جيش المؤمنين عدداً وعدة ، ألف مشرك مقابل 300 مسلم ... سبعون فرس مقابل فرسين اثنين للمسلمين ....  كل المقاييس العملية تؤكد هزيمة المسلمين - فئة قليلة بسلاح قليل - إلا أن المعركة انتهت بنصر مؤزر للحق وهزيمة منكرة للباطل ، وكافأ الله فيها المؤمنين على صدقهم وثباتهم ، وجازى الكافرين على عتوهم وكفرهم ، ولقى صناديدهم مصرعهم ، وعلى رأسهم أبو جهل .

وبهذه النتيجة تبين للجميع أن الحق مع محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو وأصحابه إذ كيف ينتصر الأقلون المستضعفون على الأكثرين المتجبرين ؟  يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى ممتناً ومذكراً : " وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ " بقلة العدد والسلاح : " فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ". ( آل عمران : 123 )

ومما يزيد من روعة هذا النصر انه جاء نتيجة نبوءة سابقة أعلنها النبي عن ربه وهو في مكة إذ يقول في الآية : 44 من سورة القمر المكية : (( أَمْ يَقُولُونَ نَحْنُ جَمِيعٌ مُنْتَصِرٌ ، سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْعُ وَيُوَلُّونَ الدُّبُرَ )) .

نزل هذا الوعد الإلهي عندما كان مشركي قريش يسرحون في اوج قدرتهم , بينما كان المسلمون مستضعفين يشكلون قله قليلة بينهم ، إلا أن الوعد كان جازماًُ بأن هؤلاء المشركين الذين يفتخرون بقدرتهم وشوكتهم وجمعهم سيهزمون ويولون الأدبار .. يقولون : نحن جماعة قوية متحدة و منتصرة : (( أَمْ يَقُولُونَ نَحْنُ جَمِيعٌ مُنْتَصِرٌ )) , إلا ان القرآن يعقب على ذلك مباشرة بقوله : (( سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْعُ وَيُوَلُّونَ الدُّبُرَ )) .

ان من المسلم له هو عدم امكان حصول التوقع والحدس بالانتصار السريع للمسلمين وكسر شوكة أعداء الإسلام في ذلك الزمان إذ كيف سينتصر المستضعفون الأقلون عدداً وعدة على الاكثرين المتجبرين؟ حتى أن عمر بن الخطاب كان يقول في نفسه بعد نزول هذه الآيات : أي جمع يهزم؟ أي جمع يُغلَب؟

إلا انه لم تمر فترة قصيرة من الزمن حتى هاجر المسلمون من مكة إلى المدينة ووجهوا ضربة قوية ومباغته إلى نحور الأعداء في أول اصطدام من نوعه مع الأعداء في ساحة معركة بدر ، في السابع عشر من شهر رمضان في السنة الثانية للهجرة .



الحادي عشر : لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعاً ما ألفت بين قلوبهم :

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : " هُوَ الَّذِي أَيَّدَكَ بِنَصْرِهِ وَبِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ، وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْتَ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ " ( الانفال : 63 )


قوله تعالى : { وألَّف بين قلوبهم } يعني: الأوس والخزرج، وهم الأنصار، سكان المدينة المنورة التي هاجر اليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، صاروا أنصاراً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأعواناً يقاتلون عنه ويحمونه بعد أن كانت العداوة بينهم في الجاهلية شديدة ، فألَّف الله بينهم بالإسلام ، وحصلت المحبة والألفة ، وهذا مما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله عز وجل ... ولا يتيسر لنبي كاذب .. وصار ذلك معجزة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ظاهرة باهرة دالة على صدقه ، ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيحين : " يَا مَعْشَرَ ‏‏الأَنْصَارِ ‏أَلَمْ أَجِدْكُمْ ضُلالا فَهَدَاكُمْ اللَّهُ بِي وَكُنْتُمْ مُتَفَرِّقِينَ فَأَلَّفَكُمْ اللَّهُ بِي ‏‏وَعَالَةً ‏فَأَغْنَاكُمْ اللَّهُ بِي كُلَّمَا قَالَ شَيْئًا قَالُوا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمَنُّ .. " ، وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : " وَلَكِنَّ اللَّه أَلَّفَ بَيْنهمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيز حَكِيم ".


الثاني عشر  : علامات الساعة :

وإخبار محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بغيب علامات الساعة قبل 1400 عام ، التي لم تظهر أماراتها إلا في زماننا ، يشهد له بصدق الرسالة ، كما يشهد بأن الساعة حق. وستلاحظ - أخي القارىء - كيف ان الحديث عن هذه العلامات قد ورد على سبيل الجزم والقطع ، لا الظن والحدس .



ومن العلامات التي ظهرت ما يلي :



 1 - كثرة الكتابة :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : { إن بين يدي الساعة ـ وذكر منها ـ ظهور القلم } [ رواه أحمد ح (3860) ، والبخاري في الأدب المفرد ح (1049)، وصححه الحاكم (4/110)، وصححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة ح (647). ]

وعن عمرو بن تغلب رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : { إن من أشراط الساعة : أن يكثر التجار ، ويظهر القلم } [ رواه ابو داود الطيالسي في  مسنده ]



2 - تطاول الحفاة العراة رعاء الشاء في البنيان :

ومن هذه الأخبار العجيبة الباهرة إخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم بتطاول هذا الصنف من الناس في البنيان ، ففي صحيح مسلم بعد أن سُأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أمارات الساعة، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : { .. أن ترى الحفاة العراة العالةَ رِعاء الشاء يتطاولون في البنيان } أي أنهم سيتركون هذا الذي هو لهم، ويتجهون للتطاول في البنيان .



3 – زخرفة البيوت :

روى البخاري في الادب المفرد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال : { لا تقوم الساعة حتى يبني الناس بيوتاً يوشُّونها وشي المراحيل.} ومعنى « يوشونها » ينقشونها ويصبغونها بأنواع الالوان المختلفة كما تنقش الثياب والفرش ومعنى: « المراحيل » الثياب المنقوشة بنقوش تشبه رحال الابل.



4 – تقارب الزمان و الاسواق :

قال رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : { لا تقوم الساعة حتى يتقارب الزمان فتكون السنة كالشهر والشهر كالجمعة وتكون الجمعة كاليوم ويكون اليوم كالساعة وتكون الساعة كاحتراق السعفة } [ رواه أحمد واسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم ]

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : { لا تقوم الساعة حتى تظهر الفتن ويكثر الكذب وتتقارب الأسواق ويتقارب الزمان ويكثر الهرج، قيل وما الهرج، قال : القتل. } [ رواه الإمام أحمد ، ورواته ثقات ].
ان تقارب الزمان المذكور في الحديث يفسر بما وقع في هذا العصر من تقارب ما بين المدن والأقاليم وقصر المسافة بينها بسبب اختراع الطائرات والسيارة والإذاعة وما إلى ذلك والله أعلم .



وأما تقارب الأسواق ، فقد جاء تفسيره في حديث ضعيف بأنه كسادها وقلة أرباحها ، والظاهر – والله أعلم – أن تقارب الأسواق إشارة إلى ما وقع في زماننا من تقارب أهل الأرض بسبب وسائل النقل والكتابة السريعة التي صارت أسواق الأرض متقاربة بسببها ، فلا يكون تغيير في الأسعار في قطر من الأقطار إلا ويعلم به التجار في جميع أرجاء الأرض ، ويذهب التاجر في السيارات إلى أسواق المدائن التي تبعد عنه مسيرة أيام ، فيقضي حاجته منها ، ثم يرجع في يوم أو بعض يوم ، ويذهب في الطائرات إلى أسواق المدائن التي تبعد عنه مسيرة شهر فأكثر ، فيقضي حاجته منها ، ويرجع في يوم أو بعض يوم . [ أشراط الساعة - يوسف الوابل - بتصرف ]

ولو طبقت – أخي القارىء - ما في هذا الحديث من تقارب الزمان وتقارب الأسواق لوجدته مطابقاً لما في الإنترنت خصوصاً إذا علمنا أن بعض المواقع تحوي (300 ألف) سلعة تستطيع أن تطلع عليها جميعاً بمجرد كتابة عنوان ذلك الموقع والاتصال عليه .



5 – فشو التجارة :

روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده والحاكم في مستدركه بسند صحيح عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : { بين يدي الساعة تسليم الخاصة، وفشو التجارة، حتى تشارك المرأة زوجها في التجارة }.



6 -  تسمية الخمور بغير اسمها :

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : { ليستحلن طائفة من أمتي الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها } [ رواه أحمد والنسائي وابن ماجة ] وقد صدق الصادق المصدوق فقد أطلق على الخمر أسماء كثيرة كالعرق ونحوه ، و تسمى في زماننا بالمشروبات الروحية !!

وقد سمعنا عن من يشرب الخمر ويقول هذه بيرة ليست خمراً ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.



7 – المرأة تنكح وسط الطريق :

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : { لا تقوم الساعة حتى توجد المرأة نهاراً تنكح وسط الطريق، لا ينكر ذلك أحدٌ، فيكون أمثلهم يومئذ الذي يقول لو نحيتها عن الطريق قليلاً } [ رواه الحاكم عن ابي هريرة ].

وهذا الأمر مشاهد في أمريكا وأوروبا أعاذنا الله من ذلك . وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : { لا تقوم الساعة حتى يتسافد الناس تسافد البهائم في الطرق } . [ رواه الطبراني عن ابن عمر ]



8 - ظهور أمراء يقولون ولا ينكر عليهم أحد :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : { تكون أمراء يقولون ولا يرد عليهم يتهافتون في النار يتبع بعضهم بعضاً } [ رواه أبو يعلى والطبراني عن معاوية : وهو في صحيح الجامع رقم (2990) ، والصحيحة (1790) ]



9 -  ظهور الكاسيات العاريات المائلات المميلات :

كان هناك بعض الصعوبة في فهم حالة النساء اللائي وصفهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنهنّ سيخرُجن في آخر هذه الأمة، وأنهنّ كاسيات عاريات. وقد يحتار الإنسان ، كيف تكون المرأة كاسية ، و عارية في آنٍ واحد حتى رأينا ذلك في زمننا، فللمرأة كساء ، ولكنه ضيق أو شفاف يصف الجسم ، ويظهره ( أولها الملابس الكثيرة ، و لكنها تفصّلها قصيرة ) أو تكون لابسة كاسية في بعض الأماكن، متعرية في أماكن أخرى . و هن أيضاً مائلات مميلات ، وقد اكتمل الميل عن طريق المستقيم، والتمايل بالأجساد ، حتى وضعوا لهن في أحذيتهن كعوباً عالية ، لاستكمال الميل في الأجسام ، و هنّ بهذا الميل مميلات لكثير من الشباب مضلات لهم بفتنتهن المعروضة...

و رؤوسهن كأسنمة البُخت المائلة : أي كأسنمة الجمال المائلة . وهذا ما نشاهده في زماننا ، مصدقاً لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي كشف الله له هذا الغيب ، قبل ألف و أربعمائة عام ، فقال عليه و على آله الصلاة والسلام : { صِنفان من أمتي من أهل النار لم أرهما : قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس – الذين يعتدون ظلماً على الناس فيضربونهم بالسياط [19] – و نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات ، رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة ، لا يدخلون الجنة ، و لا يجدون ريحها } [ رواه أحمد ومسلم.]



 10 - انتشار التعامل بالربا :

قال عليه الصلاة و السلام : { ليأتينّ على الناس زمان لا يبقى منهم أحد إلا أكل الربا ، فمن لم يأكله أصابه من غباره } [ رواه النسائي وأبو داود ، وابن ماجه . ]

قال السندي متحدثاً عن هذه البلية : " هو زماننا هذا، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، وفيه معجزة بينة له صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم". [ حاشية السندي على النسائي (7/243).]
وهو في زماننا أظهر وأبين، فقد أضحت البنوك الربوية ملاذاً يحفظ الناس فيه من الضياع أموالهم، بل ينالون منها رواتبهم وحقوقهم، وعن طريقها يدفعون أثمان بضائعهم وغيره، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.



11 – تعطيل السيف من الجهاد :

 رُوي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال { من أشراط الساعة سوء الجوار ، و قطيعة الأرحام ، و أن يعطل السيف من الجهاد } [ رواه ابن مردويه عن أبي هريرة و أبو نعيم في تاريخ أصبهان ]



12 – ترك الأذان على الضعفاء :

عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : { إنه سيأتي على الناس زمان يتركون الأذان على ضعفائهم } [ رواه ابن ابي حاتم ] .

وقد حدث فمن الذي يؤذن سوى الضعفاء بين القوم الآن ؟ وهي ظاهرة منتشرة بالخليج ..



وبعد : فهذا قليل من كثير ، مما أخبر به رسول ربنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل ألف وأربعمائة عام ، يشهد بصدق نبوته ، وبأنه نذير لنا وبشير بين يدي عذاب شديد ، فكما رأينا علامات الساعة اليوم فسنرى الساعة غداً ، لأن المُخبر بها واحد ، وهو الصادق المصدوق ، محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . [ من كتاب الايمان - مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية - بيروت ]



الثالث عشر : دليل  الإلزام :

 نريد أن نسأل اليهود : كيف آمنتم برسولكم موسى عليه السلام ؟

فإن قالوا : بسبب معجزاته ، أو أخلاقه ، أو تشريعه ، أو تأييد الله له ونصرته ، أو استجابة دعائه ، أو عدم رغبته في المصلحة الذاتية ، أو غير ذلك من الأدلة .

قلنا : كل ما ذكرتموه هو موجود في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وكذلك النصارى نسألهم هل هم يؤمنون بنبوة موسى عليه السلام ؟، فإن الجواب سيكون :نعم . قلنا: كيف استدللتم على نبوته ؟ . فإن قالوا: لأنه قد ذكره لنا عيسى.

قلنا : هل هناك دليل آخر؟ .

إن قالوا : لا يوجد دليل آخر على نبوة موسى عليه السلام . قلنا: إذن أنتم صَحَّحْتم مذهب مَن كفر بموسى عليه السلام من قومه ؛ حيث إن موسى عليه السلام لم يأت بدليل على رسالته ، ولم ينزل عيسى عليه السلام في ذلك الوقت ، وأثبتم لمن آمن به أنه آمن بغير بينة ولا علم ولا دليل ، وأن رسالة موسى علقت عن التصحيح قرونا متطاولة حتى بعث الله عيسى عليه السلام .

فإن قالوا : نعم، هناك أدلة أخرى على رسالة موسى عليه السلام.

قلنا : كل دليل استدللتم به على نبوة موسى عليه السلام هو موجود في محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 فلا حجة إذن لرجل يهودي أو نصراني لا يؤمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن صدق الله إذ يقول :

{ وَتَرَاهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَهُمْ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ. } [ الأعراف : 198 ] [20]  



الرابع عشر : قالوا عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم :

- السير تشارلس ارمان البريطاني المتوفي 1940 : " لم تنتج بلاد العرب قبله ولا بعده فرداً أثر في مجموع تاريخ العالم ..". [21]



- المستر جون ديفد لبوت مستشرق بريطاني توفي 1902 : " هل بالإمكان إنكار فضل محمد نبي العرب الذي قام بإصلاحات غريبة وعظيمة ، فكانت خالدة لبلاده ، فقد جعل أهلها يعبدون الله ، ويهجرون عبادة الاصنام، وهو الذي منع قتل الموءودة ، وحرم شرب الخمر ، وفعل الميسر ، وترك لأمته مبدأ لا يزال، وعليه يعمل الملايين ". [22]



- الفرنسي لوزن في كتابه ( الله والسماء ) ، توفي 1937 : " ليس محمد نبي العرب وحدهم ، بل هو أفضل نبي قال بوحدانية الله ، وان دين موسى وإن كان من الأديان التي أساسها الوحدانية إلا أنه كان قومياً محضاً ، وخاصاً ببني إسرائيل ، وأما محمد فقد أعلنه لعموم البشرية في أنحاء المسكونة..". [23]



- كارل ماركس الألماني المتوفى 1883 : " إن الرجل العربي الذي أدرك خطايا المسيحية واليهودية ، وقام بمهمة لا تخلو من الخطر بين أقوام مشركين ، يعبدون الأصنام ، يدعوهم إلى التوحيد ، ويزرع فيهم أبدية الروح ، ليس من حقه أن يُعد بين صفوف رجال التاريخ العظام فقط ، بل جدير بنا أن نعترف بنبوته ، وأنه رسول السماء إلى الأرض ". [24]



- راما كريشنا راو في كتابه ( محمد النبي ) : " لا يمكن معرفة شخصية محمد بكل جوانبها، ولكن كل ما في استطاعتي أن أقدمه هو نبذة عن حياته من صور متتابعة جميلة. فهناك محمد النبي، ومحمد المحارب، ومحمد رجل الأعمال، ومحمد رجل السياسة، ومحمد الخطيب، ومحمد المصلح، ومحمد ملاذ اليتامى، وحامي العبيد، ومحمد محرر النساء، ومحمد القاضي، كل هذه الأدوار الرائعة في كل دروب الحياة الإنسانية تؤهله لأن يكون بطلاً ". [25]



- لامارتان : " هذا هو محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الفيلسوف ، الخطيب ، النبي ، المشرع ، المحارب ، قاهر الأهواء .. هو المؤسس لعشرين إمبراطورية في الأرض ، وإمبراطورية روحانية واحدة. إذا التـفتـنا إلى كل المستويات التي يمكن أن تقاس بها العظمة الإنسانية فإننا نتساءل بحق هل يوجد من هو أعظم منه ؟ [26]



- مايكل هارت : " إن محمداً - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان الرجل الوحيد في التاريخ الذي نجح بشكل أسمى وأبرز في كلا المستويين الديني والدنيوي ... إن هذا الاتحاد الفريد الذي لا نظير له للتأثير الديني والدنيوي معاً يخوّله أن يعتبر أعظم شخصية ذات تأثير في تاريخ البشرية ". [ 27]



- فيليب حتى : " إذا نحن نظرنا إلى محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من خلال الأعمال التي حققها ، فإن محمداً الرجل والمعلم والخطيب ورجل الدولة والمجاهد ، يبدو لنا بكل وضوح واحداً من أقدر الرجال في جميع أحقاب التاريخ ، لقد نشر ديناً هو الإسلام، وأسس دولة هي الخلافة ، ووضع أساس حضارة هي الحضارة العربية الإسلامية ، وأقام أمه هي الأمة العربية، وهو لا يزال إلى اليوم قوة حية فعالة في حياة الملايين من البشر ". [28]



أخي القارىء :

قلي بربك .... أيمكن لرجل أن يغامر و يزعم أنه نبي و يؤمن بجميع الأنبياء من قبله من أول آدم مرورا بموسى و عيسى عليهما السلام و يجعل الكفر بواحد منهم كالكفر بالجميع ثم يتحدى أهل الكتاب من اليهود و النصارى الموجودين في عهده – بل إلى قيام الساعة – و يناقشهم في أخص أمور دينهم بل و يفضحهم و يواجههم بتحريفهم لكتب أنبيائهم حتى أنه لما هاجر توجه إلى أحد معاقل اليهود في الجزيرة العربية و هي يثرب -و كان يمكنه أن يهاجر إلى أرض ليس بها أهل كتاب؟ ما الذي دعاه إلى ذلك لو كان من الكاذبين؟  

قل لي بربك .... لو كان هذا الدين من عند نفسه و ليس من عند الله فما حاجته للإيمان بالأنبياء السابقين و يدخل في هذه المواجهات مع اليهود و النصارى بل و يعلن أن إلـهه و إلـههم واحد و لكنهم هم الذين غيروا شريعته و بدلوا و حرفوا. [29].



الخامس عشر : التمييز بين الصادق من الكاذب فيم دون دعوى النبوة فكيف بدعوى النبوة ؟!

لاشك أن التميز بين الصادق من الكاذب له طرق كثيرة في غير دعوى النبوة ، فكيف بدعوى النبوة التي هي أشرف العلوم وأشرف الأعمال ، لذلك استدلّ النجاشي ملك الحبشة على صحة نبوة محمد صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وآمن به بعد أن سألهم عما يخبر به، واستقرأهم القرآن فقرؤوه عليه ، فقال : " إن هذا والذي جاء به موسى ليخرج من مشكاة واحدة ".

ان سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم هي من أعظم الدلائل على صدقه ، فمن يقرأها متجرداً عن الهوى سيعرف أنها ليست سيرة كاهن ولا شاعر ولا كذاب ولا مجنون ولا سيرة ملك من طلاب الدنيا.

كان عليه الصلاة والسلام أبعد ما يكون عن سيرة الملوك وعيشة الملوك وحياة الملوك، كان يعيش على البساطة والتواضع وحينما دخل عليه رجل فارتعد هيبة له صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له عليه الصلاة والسلام : " هَوِّنْ عَلَيْكَ فَإِنِّي لَسْتُ بِمَلِكٍ إِنَّمَا أَنَا ابْنُ امْرَأَةٍ تَأْكُلُ‏ الْقَدِيدَ ‏".

ما كان ملكاً، كان يأكل ما تيسر له ويلبس ما تيسر له وقالت زوجه عائشة : " ‏إِنْ كُنَّا لَنَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْهِلالِ ثُمَّ الْهِلالِ ثَلاثَةَ أَهِلَّةٍ فِي شَهْرَيْنِ وَمَا أُوقِدَتْ فِي أَبْيَاتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏نَارٌ. فقال لها ابن أختها عروة : يَا خَالَةُ مَا كَانَ يُعِيشُكُمْ قَالَتْ الأَسْوَدَانِ التَّمْرُ وَالْمَاءُ ".

وقال أصحابه : " مَا شَبِعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏‏وَأَهْلُهُ ثَلاثًا تِبَاعًا مِنْ خُبْزِ ‏‏الْبُرِّ ‏حَتَّى فَارَقَ الدُّنْيَا ".

تقول عائشة : " ‏كَانَ فِرَاشُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏الَّذِي يَنَامُ عَلَيْهِ ‏أَدَمًا - جلد - ‏حَشْوُهُ لِيفٌ ". ودخل عليه ذات مرة عمر بن الخطاب وهو على حصير قد أثر في جنبه الشريف فقال له عمر : يا نبي الله لو اتخذت فراشاً أَوْثَرَ من هذا فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مَا لِي وَلِلدُّنْيَا مَا مَثَلِي وَمَثَلُ الدُّنْيَا إِلا كَرَاكِبٍ سَارَ فِي يَوْمٍ صَائِفٍ فَاسْتَظَلَّ تَحْتَ شَجَرَةٍ سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ ثُمَّ رَاحَ وَتَرَكَهَا‏.‏"

نعم - أخي القارىء - الدنيا ليست دار مقر وإنما هي دار مفر، الارتحال عنها ضروري وسريع وقريب. [30]



حاصل الأدلة :

ان الأدلة السابقة إذا ضمت إلى بعضها حصل من مجموعها قوة يقين عظيمة بصدقه صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم .


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

1) انه لا يبغي اجر غير ثوابه من الله 

معجزته القرأن 

اعطانا حقائق علمية على لسان رسول امي 

الخ ..........

2) الفصاحة والبيان 

حقائقه العلمية التي احتواها 

الاخبار عن الغيب للحاضر والمستقبل والماضي 

الخ ......

3) لانه كما ذكرنا سابقا ان التوراء ةالانجيل كتابين محرفين والقرأن على صواب 

...........................................................

والان اعطيني انت دلائل ان التوراء والانجيل لم يحرفان 

واعطيني دليل ان عيسى ابن الله او الله كما تزعمون


----------



## استفانوس (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



> فمثلا المسلم لا يقول كلاما بذيئا عن المسيحيين او سواهم من حملت الديانات


*الظاهر انك لم تقرأ القران والاحاديث ابد​*


> مع كامل احترامي لنبي الله عيسى ولاكنكم للاسف الشديد قوم اتبع الظلاله


*وها انت بذاتك تشتم​*


> انتم تريدون ان تناقشونا بديننا وتثبتون لنا انه دين باطل


*عزيزي ابن الخليل
انك جديد فب المنتدى وقد اتبتنا الكثير الكثير
فما عليك الا ان تتصفح المنتدى وان تقتني مكتبة اسلامية
لتعرف اننا قد اثبتناه باطلا​**واخيرا اصلي ان يفتح الرب قلبك لاطاعة الله في انجيله المقدس​*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*ادلة غير مقنعة لاننا بالفعل اثبتنا ان القرآن ليس بمعجزة واثبتنا اكذوبة الاعجاز العلمى القرانى
ده غير ان البينة على من ادعى فالمفروض انك تعطينا انت ادلتك على زعمك الغير عقلانى بتحريف كتاب الله
*


----------



## نور نور (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى الاخوة المسيحين انا بدي دلائل منكم انا عيسى ابن الله ؟
ولية كلام تاني لما تجوبوني على السؤال


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ادلة غير مقنعة لاننا بالفعل اثبتنا ان القرآن ليس بمعجزة واثبتنا اكذوبة الاعجاز العلمى القرانى
> ده غير ان البينة على من ادعى فالمفروض انك تعطينا انت ادلتك على زعمك الغير عقلانى بتحريف كتاب الله
> *



طب اذا كان القرأن الكرم محرفا بنظرك

اعطني ايه واحدة فقط بمثل احجازه وبيانة وفصاحته


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

من المعجزات التي أيَّد الله بها نبيه محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، معجزة انشقاق القمر إلى شقين، حتى رأى بعض الصحابة جبل حراء بينهما. وكان وقوع هذه المعجزة قبل الهجرة النبوية عندما طلب منه كفار مكة آية تدل على صدق دعوته ، ففي الحديث : ( أن أهل مكة سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يريهم آية ، فأراهم القمر شقين حتى رأوا حراء بينهما ) متفق عليه، وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: ( انشق القمر على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرقتين، فرقة فوق الجبل وفرقة دونه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اشهدوا ) متفق عليه. وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: لقد رأيت جبل حراء من بين فلقتي القمر.

وهذه المعجزة إحدى علامات الساعة التي حدثت، ففي الحديث الصحيح ( خمس قد مضين الدخان والقمر والروم والبطشة واللزام ) متفق عليه. واللزام: القحط، وقيل التصاق القتلى بعضهم ببعض يوم بدر، والبطشة : القتل الذي وقع يوم بدر.

وجاء ذكر هذه الحادثة في القرآن الكريم مقروناً باقتراب الساعة ، قال تعالى:{ اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر } (القمر:1)، ولما كان من عادة قريش التعنت والتكذيب فقد أعرضوا عما جاءهم، ووصفوا ما رأوه بأنه سحر ساحر. وقد حكى القرآن لسان حالهم ومقالهم فقال تعالى: { وإن يروا آية يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر مستمر } (القمر:1-2) . 

واحتجاجهم ذلك شبهة مدحوضة، وقد أُجيب عن مثل هذه الشبهة قديماً، فقد نُقل عن أبي إسحاق الزجاج في معاني القرآن أنه قال: "أنكر بعض المبتدعة الموافقين لمخالفي الملة انشقاق القمر، ولا إنكار للعقل فيه لأن القمر مخلوق لله، يفعل فيه ما يشاء، كما يكوره يوم البعث ويفنيه" .

ومما احتج به البعض: أنه لو وقع ذلك الانشقاق لجاء متواتراً ، ولاشترك أهل الأرض في معرفته، ولما اختص به أهل مكة.

وجوابه أن ذلك وقع ليلاً ، وأكثر الناس نيام، والأبواب مغلقة، وقلَّ من يرصد السماء إلا النادر، وقد يقع في العادة أن يخسف القمر، وتبدو الكواكب العظام، وغير ذلك في الليل ولا يشاهدها إلا الآحاد من الناس، فكذلك الانشقاق كان آية وقعت في الليل لقومٍ سألوا وتعنتوا، فلم يرصده غيرهم، ويحتمل أن يكون القمر ليلتئذٍ كان في بعض المنازل التي تظهر لبعض أهل الآفاق دون بعض، كما يظهر الكسوف لقوم دون قوم.

ونُقل عن الخطابي قوله: "انشقاق القمر آية عظيمة لا يكاد يعدلها شيءٌ من آيات الأنبياء، وذلك أنه ظهر في ملكوت السماء خارجاً من جملة طباع ما في هذا العالم المركب من الطبائع، فليس مما يطمع في الوصول إليه بحيلة، فلذلك صار البرهان به أظهر".

وقد أظهرت بعض الدراسات الحديثة التي اعتنت بدراسة سطح القمر أنه يوجد به آثار انشقاق وانقسام، مما كان له أثر في إسلام البعض لمـّا علم أن القرآن تكلم عن ذلك قبل قرون ، فسبحان الذي أظهر الدلائل والآيات الدالة على ألوهيته وعظيم خلقه، قال تعالى : { سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين   لهم أنه الحق أولم يكف بربك أنه على كل شيء  شهيد } (فصلت:53) .


----------



## عطاري2 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

بنلاقيكم شباب بكرى

بدي انام عشان الحق اصحى على صلاة الفجر

وربنا يهديكم


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*أكذوبة معجزة الرسول التى أثبتها الأمريكان (أنشقاق القمر)
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3107

سور مثل القرآن وافضل منه (علما ان سور القرآن ليس بها اى اعجاز من الاساس)
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14595*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

*بالنسبة لالوهية السيد المسيح فاقرأى التالى يا نور:

كيف يكون المسيح إله حق وإنسان حق في آن واحد ؟ http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/godman.htm
‏هل المسيح إله أم هو إنسان مثل آدم خُلق من تراب ؟ http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/ischristgod.htm*


----------



## يوسف الصديق (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*




عطاري2 قال:


> والان اعطيني انت دلائل ان التوراء والانجيل لم يحرفان


ماشى الكلام
ولكن هل تؤمن بما يقوله لك قرانك الكريم ... ام انك ستجادل من اجل الجدال
البرهان والشهادة من القران على ان الكتاب المقدس فى القران السابع وقت نزول القران فى اشد الصحة واتم الاحكام
1/ َعْداً عَلَيْهِ حَقّاً فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ }التوبة111
لو كان هناك تحريف لماذا قال هذا الكلام ... فهل الانجيل والتوراة فقط الله غير قادر على حفطهم
وان كان هناك تحريف فهل يذكر اله القران الكتب المحرفة ويستشهد بها وبؤيدها
2/ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ }الفتح29
3/ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ }آل عمران3
فهل القران نزل مصدقا لكتاب محرف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هل تقبل يا مسلم ان يكون كتابك مصدق لكتاب محرف ...هل تقبل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4 / وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ }آل عمران50
5/ {وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ }آل عمران48​ 
هل اله القران فى القران السابع لم يعلم بالتحريف لذلك قال هذه الشهادة وهذا الكلام عن كتاب وهو لا يعلم بتحريفه.​ 
لاحظ الكلام القادم موجه من اله القران الى محمد
6/ {وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِندَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُوْلَـئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ }المائدة43
فكيف يقول لمحمد ان التورةا هى حكم الله .... هل لا يعلم بأمر التحريف وقال لمحمد بالخطأ انها حكم الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هل تقبل !!! هذا الكلام تلقاه محمد فى القران السابع​ 
7/ {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء }المائدة44
ما رأيك هل هذا الكلام دقيق ام انه كلام فارغ ......... مجرد سؤال ....
8/ {وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ }المائدة46​ 
ما رأيك
هل هذا الكلام صادق وتقول بعده صدق الله العظيم ام انه كلام فارغ ..... !!!​ 
ولو كان الكتاب محرف هل تقبل ان يقول اله القران الكلام الكاذب
{قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّىَ تُقِيمُواْ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ }المائدة68
كيف يقول لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّىَ تُقِيمُواْ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ ... كيف لو كان محرف !!!​ 



عطاري2 قال:


> واعطيني دليل ان عيسى ابن الله او الله كما تزعمون


سهله جدا ... ولكن ..
لى سؤال عدنك
هل من خالق غير الله ؟؟ على فكرة هذا السؤال جاء فى سورة فاطر عدد 3
(( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ ))فاطر3​ 
مجرد سؤال
الاجابة ستكون معمة وقاسية ولابد من قبولها لانها من القران
{اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ }الزمر62
هل لاحظت شيئا
لاحظ ... 
اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ​ 
ولكن ... هل مع الخالق خالق اخر
دى تبقى مصيبة سودة 
(( َمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِذاً لَّذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ )) المؤمنون91​ 
السؤال الجوهرى ...هل المسيح خالق
اَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الأكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِـي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ }آل عمران49​ 
هنا المسيح ليس خالق فقط 
ولكنه شافى ومقيم موتى ونافخ الروح معطيا الحياة وبارىء وعالم الغيب .....​ 
لماذا نحن نعبد المسيح
لانه خالق
{ذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ }الأنعام102​ 
هل نحن مشركون
{أَيُشْرِكُونَ مَا لاَ يَخْلُقُ شَيْئاً وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ }الأعراف191​ 
وطبعا المسيح خالق بشهادة القران (ال عمران والمائدة )
لك تحياتى​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*




بنت بيت المقدس قال:


> لقد صدقت يا اخ الاسلام..فسيدنا عيسى هو نبي متل كل الانبياء ومخلوق متل البشر فكيف لهم ان يعتبروه آله وكيف لآلاه ان يقتل بواسطة بشر



الزميلة بنت بيت المقدس
من قال لك ان الانبياء كلهم مثل بعض
لا هناك درجات للانبياء  ..  وحسب القران اعظمهم السيد المسيح على الاطلاق
وهذه شهادة دامغة من قرانك الذى تؤمنى به وتقولى انه كلام لله
{تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِّنْهُم مَّن كَلَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ }البقرة253

ما رأيك .. فى هذه العظمة التى للسيد المسيح
اين (( محمد )) من هذا المجد العظيم ...  
هذا هو قرانك الذى يقول هذا الكلام 

هل هذا كل شىء ...  لا  ..  لا  هذا ليس كل شىء...
ان المسيح له مركز عظيم فى القران
واتحداكى 
ان يكون لمحمد صفة واحدة من الصفات العظيمة للسيد المسيح فى القران​*قبلتى او لم تقبلى ...القران يقرويعترف
ان السيد المسيح خالق وعالم الغيب ومحى الموتى وبارىء وحى وساكن السماء الى الابد وهذه حقيقة ثابتة فىالقران

عن السيد المسيح يقول القران
"انه لعلم للساعة فلا تمترن بها واتبعون هذا صراط مستقيم
بل ويقول انهالحىالساكن اعلىالسماء الى الابد. الخالق ..... هل تنكر انه حى الان والى الابد وهو خالق ... وهلمن خالق غير الله
من هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم؟​
ما هو سر شخصية يسوع المسيح؟...ومن هو عيسى بن مريم؟ ​
من هو ذلك الشخص الفريد الذي شطر التاريخبمجيئه الى شطرين: "قبل المسيح" و "بعد المسيح
من هو ذلك الشخص الذي صار موضوعًا للكتب والمؤلفات التي لا حصر لها، كما صار الهامًا لابداع الانسان الفكري والفني في الحضارة المعاصرة؟
بل من هو ذلك الشخص الذي صار ينبوعًا حيًالملايين البشر الباحثين عن شبع نفوسهم وارواحهم؟
واخيرًا، من هو هذا الشخص الذي كشف لنا سرالله حيث الحب غير المحدود لخليقته الانسان؟
لا شك انك قرأت عن السيد المسيح عيسى في القرآن الكريم ولكن هل عرفت فيه مكانة المسيح الحقيقية؟

ان ما يزيدنا معرفة بمنزلة المسيح الفريدة في القرآن هي تلك الالقاب التي اطلقها عليه. 

فالقرآن يمنح المسيح العديد من الصفات والاسماء مما يجعلنا نكتشف الكثير عن سر شخصية المسيح ومما يجعله فريدًا مميزًا عن سائر الانبياء. تقع هذه الالقاب القرآنية عن السيد المسيح في نوعين: القاب نبوية والقاب الهية​**
القاب الهية 
اعظمها انه الخالق​
وهيالقاب قرآنية ترفع المسيح عيسى من مرتبة المخلوق الى صلة ذاتية خاصة بالخالق، اذ هووحده من "المقربين" كما سماه القرآن، 

واليك بعض هذه الالقاب القرآنية عنالمسيح​
1- قول الحق​
نقرأ في سورة مريم 34 "ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون". ان كان الله، عز وجل، هو الحق فبهذا اللقب يرتفع المسيح فوق كل الانبياء والرسل...حيث له صفة خاصة بذات الله الا وهي الحق​
2-كلمة الله​
نقرأ في سورة النساء 171 "لا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته". حسب تفسير الرازي ان كلمة الله هي صفة قائمة بذات الله وبالتالي فإن المسيح عيسى ليس مجرد نبي بشري بل هو منبثق من ذات الله الخالق​
3- روح الله
نقرأ في سورة النساء 171 "المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه". ليس مثل المسيح عيسى هنا كمثل آدم او مريم الذين نفخ الله فيهما من روحه بل انه روح من الله ملقى في مريم. فحين يرد القول عن النفخ من روحه يعبر بذلك عن صدوره من الله، لكن قوله "روح منه" يعبر عما هو في ذاته. فلما كان روح الله هو ذات الله لأن الله لا يتجزأ، ولما كان الله نفسه هو روح ازلي سرمدي، فان روح الله هو الله تعالى​
4- الخالق الحى الى الابد ​
ساكن السماء عالم الغيب المحى العظام وهى رميم واهب الحياة ( فانفخ فيها فيكون طيرا ) الديان العادل يوم القيامة بقرة والعمران

وهنا يطرح السؤال نفسه​
لماذا خص الله عيسى ابن مريم وحده بكل هذه الصفات والميزات دون غيرة من الانبياء والرسل على الاطلاق ؟ 

وما هو سر سمو السيد المسيح وتفرده عن باقي الانبياء جميعا ؟

مع ان القرآن يشهد بسمو وتفرد وتميز السيد المسيح
 الا انه لم يوضح لنا اسباب هذا التميز الرهيب عن سائر البشر و الانبياء والرسل و الملائكه على الاطلاق

فهل لك ان تعرفينا السبب​
*
اتحداكى.... 
 ان تجدى صفة واحدة لمحمد مثل صفات المسيح فى القران​ان المسيح هو امه اعظم الامهات
ولادتة اعظم الولادات
اعماله كلها معجزات
وهو الان حى والى الابد ساكن اعلى السموات

اتحداكى
صفة واحدة​لك تحياتى​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*




عطاري2 قال:


> واعطيني دليل ان عيسى ابن الله او الله كما تزعمون


ماشى الكلام ...خد عندك​*
اول كل شىء ... من هو الله ؟
الله الذي نعبده لابد ان يكون له القدرة على عمل كل ممكن وفعل كل مستحيل . هو الله الخالق الحيالى الابد ساكن اعلى السموات .. والمحيى . و الشافي البارئ . وعالم الغيب . والديان العادل يوم الدين
الله الخالق 

سؤال
هل من خالق غير الله ؟ 
قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار "
 "يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ " 

لاحظ ((هل من ))..  هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ ..... 
هذا هو أهم سؤال
 جاء فى سورة فاطر و ترتيبها ( 35 ) فى القران وعدد اياتها . 45 . وهى مكية.​
والاجابة بالطبع
 لا اله الا هو الخالق الواحد خالق كل شئ . لماذا لان (النور45 ) " الله خالق كل دابة " خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد .

هل يستطيع الاقل من الله ان يخلق ؟ 
بالطبع لا .... .
 لقمان 11" هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ فَأَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ بَلْ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ .. "
 النحل 17  "أَفَمَنْ يَخْلُقُ كَمَنْ لَا يَخْلُقُ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ "
 اعراف191 "أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا " ماذا لو كان هناك أكثر من خالق ؟ 
 مؤمنون 91" وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ"

السؤالهو
هل المسيح خالق ... 
هل هو حي الىالابد .... 
هل هو ساكن اعلى السموات الى الابد​
ننتظرالرد​*


----------



## بنت بيت المقدس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اذا زي ما بتقول انو سيدنا عيسى المسيح اليسووع هو الله تاعكم
ليه ما فدا حاله بشخص تاني ع هئيتوو بدل ما أنصلب 
كان انصلي الشخص التاني؟

هل هو قاادر ع هذا شي ؟؟
أين معجزاته ؟؟

ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو القادر ع كل شيئا
مثل ما فدا الله سبحانه وتعالى سيدنا أبراهيم ولده أسماعيل بكبش عظيم

لماذا لما يفدي نفسه سيدنا عيسى
ليعيش مع بني البشر فتره أكبر ويهديكم

؟؟؟

هداكم الله​


----------



## ابن الخليل (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

الاخت ابنت بيت المقدس
الف شكر لكلامك الرائع الواقعي والصحييح 
ولاكن كيف لهم ان يتبعو الحق والظلاله تعمي بصيرتهم


----------



## ابن الخليل (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

السلام عليكم وعلى كل من اتبع الهدى وين الحق دين محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام

اخواني المسلمين اشكركم على غيرتكم على دينكم واسلوبكم الراقي بالمناقشه 

لقد كبر وتوسع موضوع النقاش ولاكن لاباس به
الاعزاء يريدون مناقشتنا واثبات ان ديننا دين ملفق ولاكن لاباس فانا متئكد من انهم يجعلونه ولو كمان اسلفو قرائونه فانا اعتقد انهم اسلمو ولاكنهم يقرئونه بدون فهم معانيه وتفاسيره
هل لكم ان تقولو لي ديناا كاملا مكملا مثل ديناا ؟
هل لكم ان تبينو احكام السرقه والزنا ....الخ في دينكم ؟
هل لكم ان تثبتو ان دينكم غير محرف لاسباب انتم نفسكم تعلمونها ولاكنكم تكابرون عنها
هل لكم ان تخبروني كيف ل الاهكم المزعوم ان يجسد نفسه بهيئه بشر اوليس الاله اسمى من ذلك واذا كان جوابكم بنفس سؤالي فهل لكم بدليل على صحت كلامكم 
دليل واقعي وليس كلاما محرفا
الم تطلبو منا ادله واقعيه وليس من قرائننا الكريم 
اعزائي اجمعين
اني ادعوكم الى دخول دين الاسلام
دين الحق
دين العدل
دين المساواه
دين الموده
دين الرحمه
دين الاخوه
وانتم نفسكم تعلمون حسنات ديننا كيف رفعت من قيمت الانساس وفضلته على بقيت المخلوقات
ليس مثل دياناتكم عندنا اوجدت العبيد والمزارعين والطبقات الاجتماعيه التي لا تودي الى لكره الناس لبعظهم
اخواني
اني ادعوكم لكي تفتحو قلبكم وتنيرو دربكم بنور الاسلام
وان الله غفور رحيم 
واسئله ان يهديكم الى دين الحق


----------



## نور نور (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



Christian Knight قال:


> *أكذوبة معجزة الرسول التى أثبتها الأمريكان (أنشقاق القمر)
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3107
> 
> سور مثل القرآن وافضل منه (علما ان سور القرآن ليس بها اى اعجاز من الاساس)
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14595*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم انا بدي انت تجوبني وتقنعني ما تجبلي موضيع منقولة 
استنى ردك


----------



## ابن الخليل (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

وكيف يستطيع ان يجاوبك وهو نفسه متئكد من صحت المواضيع التي يفترون عليها كذبا


----------



## ابن الخليل (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

شو شباب وينكم
ولا خلص يئستو من المناقشه
شفتو بعيونكم انو نحنا الى على حق ..........


----------



## محمود احمد شوقى (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

تسأل هل المسيح ابن الله ام الله وحدة
ولماذا يتجسد الله لفداء البشر الا يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك من فوق سبع سموات
وما هو معنى الفدء عندكم
شكرا


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



> هل لكم ان تقولو لي ديناا كاملا مكملا مثل ديناا ؟


*نعم هو كلمة الله ( الانجيل ) يعني المسيحيين​*


> هل لكم ان تبينو احكام السرقه والزنا ....الخ في دينكم ؟


*لايوجد في المسيحية احكام بل حياة وقداسة
لكن دينك يسمح بالرقة والزنا
ولقد تحدثنا به كثير واتينا بلبراهين​*


> هل لكم ان تثبتو ان دينكم غير محرف


*وهنا ايضا تكلمنا مطولا واثبتنا من التاريخ والعقل والمنطق وحتى من القران ياسيدي​* لاسباب انتم نفسكم تعلمونها ولاكنكم تكابرون عنها


> هل لكم ان تخبروني كيف ل الاهكم المزعوم ان يجسد نفسه بهيئه بشر اوليس الاله اسمى من ذلك واذا كان جوابكم بنفس سؤالي فهل لكم بدليل على صحت كلامكم


*
لم افهم عليك ممكن الاعادة​*دليل واقعي وليس كلاما محرفا
الم تطلبو منا ادله واقعيه وليس من قرائننا الكريم

اعزائي اجمعين


> اني ادعوكم الى دخول دين الاسلام


*ايذهب الانسان من النور الى الظلمة
ومن النعمة الى النقمة​*دين الحق
دين العدل
دين المساواه
دين الموده
دين الرحمه
دين الاخوه


> وانتم نفسكم تعلمون حسنات ديننا


*ممكن ان تاتي بحسنة 
فانا لم ارى اي شي حسن من اجل الابدية
فممكن بان تتحفنا​*كيف رفعت من قيمت الانساس وفضلته على بقيت المخلوقات
ليس مثل دياناتكم عندنا اوجدت العبيد والمزارعين والطبقات الاجتماعيه التي لا تودي الى لكره الناس لبعظهم
اخواني
اني ادعوكم لكي تفتحو قلبكم وتنيرو دربكم بنور الاسلام
وان الله غفور رحيم 
واسئله ان يهديكم الى دين الحق


----------



## فادية (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

تم نقل الموضوع الى الرد على الشبهات   لمناسبته للقسم 
سلام المسيح


----------



## ابن الخليل (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز المحب على ما ذكرت

واريد ان اضيف ايضا دليلا واقعيا على كلامنا
اكثر الامكنه المقدسه عند المسحيين هي كنسيه المهد ببيت لحم
هل تذكرون ب عام 2003 عندما حاصرتها قوات الاحتلال ؟
وقتها لم يحرك المسيحييون شيئا ولم يحتجو ولم يقومو بالعمل المناسب للدفاع عن اغلى مقدساتهم


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل لديكم الاجابه الشافيه لتسائلي*



> هل تذكرون ب عام 2003 عندما حاصرتها قوات الاحتلال ؟
> وقتها لم يحرك المسيحييون شيئا ولم يحتجو ولم يقومو بالعمل المناسب للدفاع عن اغلى مقدساتهم


*لعلمك صديقي
المسيحيون لهم اله يدافع عنهم
يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون 
واعطاهم سيف الكلمة وليس سيف القتل والارهاب​*


----------

